# One month recomp challenge



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

So this is the one month recomp challenge!

Starting date is Monday 24th June and ends Sunday 28th July. So 5 full weeks.

Best transformation/change wins via a judging panel.

People can join at any time but all finishing pics/stats at the same time

Judges to decide on people's honesty in there pics etc

AAS is allowed but please be honest and declare it so judges can take into consideration

When pics/stats are posted ill add here the People that are officially in:

--------------- @faultline -------------------

Midriff/navel: 35.5

Chest: 42

Bicep: 14

Mid-thigh: 23

Weight: 13 stone 11 lbs





































--------------- @aad123 ---------------

Weight: 188lbs

Calf: 15.6

Thigh: 26.5

Waist: 34.5

Chest: 43

Bi's: 15.4





































--------------- @jimmywst ---------------

Quads 23.7

Chest 41.9

Midriff 36.7

Bi's 13.5































------------ @mygym,mytemple ------------

Height: 6'4"

Weight: 213lbs

Gut: 35.5"

Age: 43 years old














































------------ @Monkey skeleton ------------

Age: 35

Height: 5'7"

Weight: 64kg

Bicep: 13 1/4"

Waist: 34" (level with belly button)

Chest: 39"

Thigh: 21"





































------------------- @D8on -------------------































------------ @PowerHouseMcGru -----------

Weight: 93.6kg.

Height: 5'9.5"































------------------- @ClarkyBoy -----------------

Age: 28

Height: 6ft

Weight: 93kg

Bicep: 16.5"

Waist: 32"

Chest: 47"

Thigh: 26.5"

Neck: 17.5"

Calf: 17"

View attachment 126457


View attachment 126458


View attachment 126459


View attachment 126460


View attachment 126461


View attachment 126462


View attachment 126463


------------------- @ si train -------------------

Age: 25

Height: 5'8

Weight: 77Kg

Chest - 41.5

Naval - 32.5

Bicep - 14.5

Quad - 24.5
























I'll update this opening post as things progress.

judges are @solidcecil, @C.Hill and @Mingster

prizes so far 50% off solidtraining training products from solidcecil and £10 credit at pro-10 from @Wheyman, check out pro-10 section on here!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Another thread??

Nice post mate...

Just to throw my little statement in...

A switch up in training has led me to focus on the bulk... BUT by my own admission it's been dirty and being a typical endomorph this hasn't say well.. Some gains have been noticed but mainly round the gut and hips.. Being a fat lad that cut last year I'm really looking at minimising fat gains as much as possible.

Primarily I'm going from a standard mac split to a recomp approach focusing on high protein, high fat, low carb with a "carb" day each week.

:thumb: pics and stats to follow.

THE MAIN DIET & STATS



These aren't end of day macs because I cook the family evening meal so these are just mon-sun base meals.






























So.... Obviously some need more work than others 

Excuse the suspect tan lines :lol:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm subbed and in!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok, my bit for this.

As some of you know I'm currently injured, torn intercostal muscles from about 10 days ago and can't see there being any training for me whilst is running BUT it will keep me on track eating wise, don't wanna turn into more of a fat **** while I'm out!

So I'll take waist measurements as this is about the only thing I can control whilst out of action.

Plan will be to reduce waist measurement, but try to hold onto any muscle I might have by keeping protein high, until I can get back to training again.

Couple of measurements:

Midriff/navel: 35.5

Chest: 42

Bicep: 14

Mid-thigh: 23

Weight: 13 stone 11 lbs


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

In!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

In. Will update in a bit as I can hardly support the weight of my arms at the moment.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Starting pics and measurements.









For this test period I will be keeping my calories at 3400 per day with a split of 40% fat and 30% protein and carbs. I will be eating at this level everyday. Sweets, chocolate, crisps and junk food will be eliminated and I will try and get all my calories form good clean foods.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Good luck to every one


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

For the trial I will post my macros daily which should keep me on track.

I'm not seeing too many pics just yet :whistling:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Everyone who hasn't yet, try to get pics n measurements in by tonight or tomorrow


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Everyone who hasn't yet, try to get pics n measurements in by tonight or tomorrow


Already done boss :lol:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

I'll be starting mine as of a week tomorrow chaps. I'll post my stats and photos up end of the week.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I'll be starting mine as of a week tomorrow chaps. I'll post my stats and photos up end of the week.


How long you running for mate?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> How long you running for mate?


Going away 23 or 24th August so a good eight weeks pal.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Going away 23 or 24th August so a good eight weeks pal.


Just whack up your "one month in" pics and stuff a week after us mate.

Be good to see how everyone does.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Just whack up your "one month in" pics and stuff a week after us mate.
> 
> Be good to see how everyone does.


Yea will do mate. Be good to do this as a collective. Bit of added incentive as well!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Yea will do mate. Be good to do this as a collective. Bit of added incentive as well!


That's the main reason I got roped into it....

Actually @faultline just started a thread and bullied me into it but like you say... Good incentive


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Its only day one and I'm ALREADY craving crisps :cursing: its funny how as soon as you restrict something you suddenly want it more.

I'm sure I have enough willpower to last a month but the real test comes later when I have to refuse pudding after my sunday roast. I'll try and fill up on meat and veg so there's no room left for pudding. :innocent: Wish me luck.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Subbed! Looks like this is going to be good


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha..... See I'm playing sensible..

New diet starts tomorrow :devil:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

is there space for more entrants?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

zak007 said:


> is there space for more entrants?


More the merrier


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> More the merrier


ill join in too then, looking like sh1t at the moment havent trained properly for a month with 2-3 weeks off lol

ill get pics up tomorrow


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

SAVE15 gets £15 off orders over £40 at dominos

Just in case anyone is have a "final meal"


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

zak007 said:


> ill join in too then, looking like sh1t at the moment havent trained properly for a month with 2-3 weeks off lol
> 
> ill get pics up tomorrow


Same boat as me fella! Had so much on this month just fckd it off. Back with a vengeance beginning of July!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> SAVE15 gets £15 off orders over £40 at dominos
> 
> Just in case anyone is have a "final meal"


One step ahead of ya! Waiting for buzzer to go on my flat any minute ha!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> One step ahead of ya! Waiting for buzzer to go on my flat any minute ha!


 :lol:

I just blamed my delivery on the kids.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> :lol:
> 
> I just blamed my delivery on the kids.


Benefits of living on my tod!

Seven days of decadence for me before 8 weeks of living like a monk and no booze, junk food and all the good stuff in life! Ha


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Thought this was quite apt for all parties taking part in this today


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Subbed,

I've been cutting for 6 months now so I know what your going to go through so good luck to one and all!:thumbup:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Today's food entered into MFP and not bad for a Sunday. I don't know if I'm the only one but diet always goes a bit to pot on the week end.

Cals 3277

Carbs 266g 34%

Protein 229g 30%

Fat 122g 36%

Fats a bit low and carbs a bit high but not too bad on the whole.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Today's food entered into MFP and not bad for a Sunday. I don't know if I'm the only one but diet always goes a bit to pot on the week end.
> 
> Cals 3277
> 
> ...


I have a tendency to under eat at weekends if anything.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Starting stuff updated.....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been looking through my journal from last year and I've decided that if I'm going to do this recomp then I might as well do it right. Based on what worked last year from tomorrow I will be dropping my calories to 2800 a day and changing my macro split to 40% protein and 30% carbs and fat. I will run this for the length of this challenge and if it works who knows.

I've just spent the last hour trying to sort out my diet and its not as easy as I thought, trying to reduce carbs and fats whilst keeping protein high is a pain in the ass. By taking the fats or carbs out of foods you also reduce the protein and to add extra protein you also add either fats or carbs or both.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Yup it's a fooker to say the least....

My carb sources, milk and a banana


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Its a nightmare. I have had to resort to throwing in a few scoops of whey as nothing else seemed to work within my macros.

I've got tomorrows food sorted and I will spend some time tomorrow sorting the rest of the week. Once I get it sorted I will just eat the same every day.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Its a nightmare. I have had to resort to throwing in a few scoops of whey as nothing else seemed to work within my macros.
> 
> I've got tomorrows food sorted and I will spend some time tomorrow sorting the rest of the week. Once I get it sorted I will just eat the same every day.


That's all I'm doing... One whole month of the same grub :lol:

Consistency is key


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Certainly is.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Aad your looking quite lean already, so should look good after the recomp!

I remember your recomp from last year, I think I found your journal at the end of it, it worked as I recall.

Personally after looking at my pics, i think i need to cut a bit of chub so I'm gonna go for a slight deficit which I think will be around 2600 cals.

Try to lose 3 or 4 lb over the month and then with any luck I'll be getting back into the weights then......

Obviously won't be much of a change with mine but hoping to take up to an inch off the waist.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Boom!! First session done powered by EVOO, Whey and black coffee breakfast!

Miss weetabix mind :lol:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think it would be good to monitor gym performance and general mood also. I'm not saying a full workout list of weights reps and sets. Just a general comment on strength and intensity.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

No harm in it really....

After all we are trying to get the most out of it..


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Il keep an eye on this. I enjoy these type of threads as I like to see people make positive changes


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Actually itching at the bit to get involved sooner rather than as of next week


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Right so in the interest of keeping things noted

Monday session done, but obviously too early to actually say that diets making an impact other than the fact I'm hank Martin!!

Usually have a carb based meal around now.

For added info I'm doing a strength based routine by strengthforums.com, it's a progressive ramping 18week routine.

This mornings adventures, squats, bench and strict overhead press.. All good but I am still in the tail end of a 10% deload period, from a 5x5 system akin to starting strength.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Actually itching at the bit to get involved sooner rather than as of next week


Is there a reason why your planning on starting next week mate?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Is there a reason why your planning on starting next week mate?


I'm away with work mate for most of this week so can't commit to getting in the gym and my diet will be knocked out of sync because of it pal.

I want to make sure that training & diet are on point when I do this and I have minimal disractions.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I'm away with work mate for most of this week so can't commit to getting in the gym and my diet will be knocked out of sync because of it pal.
> 
> I want to make sure that training & diet are on point when I do this and I have minimal disractions.


Seems like a legit reason 

If something's worth doing....


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Seems like a legit reason
> 
> If something's worth doing....


Cleared my diary of most overnighters next month and if I do need to go away ill make sure it's on a rest day.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just finished lunch and I'm missing my almonds which I normally munch on for a while to keep me going. As my calories and macros have changed I have lost over 30g of fat and roughly the same in carbs but protein has remained roughly the same.

I think the diet is messing with my head already because I was thinking about doing some cardio this evening as its a non lifting day. I'm thinking a quick ride to the footy field about a mile away, some sprints the length of the pitch and then a steady ride back. I'll see how I feel tonight.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Just finished lunch and I'm missing my almonds which I normally munch on for a while to keep me going. As my calories and macros have changed I have lost over 30g of fat and roughly the same in carbs but protein has remained roughly the same.
> 
> I think the diet is messing with my head already because I was thinking about doing some cardio this evening as its a non lifting day. I'm thinking a quick ride to the footy field about a mile away, some sprints the length of the pitch and then a steady ride back. I'll see how I feel tonight.


Read my mind.

Hill sprints early doors... Tuesday and Thursday.

Just to get the twitchers going.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

right now we're watching


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mark_star said:


> right now we're watching


 :lol:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Just planned my split for next week, got a 4 day split. Now to try and work my macros out and plan the diet


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Just planned my split for next week, got a 4 day split. Now to try and work my macros out and plan the diet


That's the fun part....... :blink:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> That's the fun part....... :blink:


I think you may be being a bit sarcastic


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I think you may be being a bit sarcastic


PMSL! ....... It has been known.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> PMSL! ....... It has been known.


For your macros did you use any specific calculator or ref points at all? Its one thing I have always struggled with getting it on point.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> For your macros did you use any specific calculator or ref points at all? Its one thing I have always struggled with getting it on point.


No mate, just stripped it to the basics... I'm carb sensitive and a typical endomorph so it's quite easy to work out.

Minimal carbs 200-250g of protein make the rest of the calories up with good fats.

Are you thinking of kcal cycling or carb cycling?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> No mate, just stripped it to the basics... I'm carb sensitive and a typical endomorph so it's quite easy to work out.
> 
> Minimal carbs 200-250g of protein make the rest of the calories up with good fats.
> 
> Are you thinking of kcal cycling or carb cycling?


Carb cycling has been recommended to me mate.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Carb cycling has been recommended to me mate.


http://www.cutandjacked.com/Carb-Cycling-Made-Easy

Good guide.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> http://www.cutandjacked.com/Carb-Cycling-Made-Easy
> 
> Good guide.


Appreciate that mate. Will have a read this evening.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Appreciate that mate. Will have a read this evening.


No probs dude.

If you got any questions then just ask away later and we can see if we can nail the macs.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> No probs dude.
> 
> If you got any questions then just ask away later and we can see if we can nail the macs.


Cheers bud


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Just finished lunch and I'm missing my almonds which I normally munch on for a while to keep me going. As my calories and macros have changed I have lost over 30g of fat and roughly the same in carbs but protein has remained roughly the same.
> 
> I think the diet is messing with my head already because I was thinking about doing some cardio this evening as its a non lifting day. I'm thinking a quick ride to the footy field about a mile away, some sprints the length of the pitch and then a steady ride back. I'll see how I feel tonight.


One word for you pal - tabata.

Couple of mins wmup, 4 mins hiit, couple of mins wmdwn, all done in 10 mins.

Look into it


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Right everyone put a post in here then you can edit it later with pics measurements, I'll tag who I can remember @aad123 @jimmywst @ClarkyBoy @Monkey skeleton @Si Train@AAlan @Flubs @goldenballs23 @empzb @mygym,mytemple
> 
> I'll add more as I remember them


Do you have any prizes for winner?

I would be willing to offer one


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Do you have any prizes for winner?
> 
> I would be willing to offer one


That sounds ominous


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Would offer 50% off any SolidTraining services as I am offering in a few other threads at the moment.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> Would offer 50% off any SolidTraining services as I am offering in a few other threads at the moment.


you can sponsor me in this thread and show off your work :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

zak007 said:


> you can sponsor me in this thread and show off your work :lol:


Nice try


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> Would offer 50% off any SolidTraining services as I am offering in a few other threads at the moment.


Very generous mate, ATM haven't got any judges so I'll try to sort a couple out


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Very generous mate, ATM haven't got any judges so I'll try to sort a couple out


That's fine mate, il be happy to be a judge.

If you want me that is


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes defo mate, I'll try to get 2 more as well.

Well the stakes have been raised lads, do anyone still to get your pics/stats in get cracking!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

These are the people who have confirmed there interest in this, please get pics/stats in ASAP.

Comp officially starts today and runs till Sunday 28th July.

Anyone can join at any time but end pics/stats will all be at same time on end date, this is to make it fair as there's now judges and prizes!

Judge(s) will use there initiative in judging in regards to people's honesty (  ) and if AAS has been used, which is allowed, but judges to take into consideration.

Let the games begin!

@aad123 @jimmywst @ClarkyBoy @Monkey skeleton @empzb [/MENTION] @KJW @zak007

Couple of shouts to people who might be interested @Si Train @AAlan @goldenballs23

judges@C.Hill @solidcecil @Mingster

And thanks to @Wheyman who has kindly offered onsite £10 credit to pro-10!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

faultline said:


> These are the people who have confirmed there interest in this, please get pics/stats in ASAP.
> 
> Comp officially starts today and runs till Sunday 28th July.
> 
> ...


Starting mine as of Sunday. Will post stats and pictures in the next couple of days, will need my ex to take em tomorrow for me. That's going to be an awkward conversation! Haha


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Starting mine as of Sunday. Will post stats and pictures in the next couple of days, will need my ex to take em tomorrow for me. That's going to be an awkward conversation! Haha


That's fine mate, but for prizes sake end stuff has to be at same time as everyone else


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

faultline said:


> That's fine mate, but for prizes sake end stuff has to be at same time as everyone else


Fully understand mate. Fairs fair!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

good luck lads, should be good


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> good luck lads, should be good


Nothing like a bit of friendly competition to get the blood going!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Nothing like a bit of friendly competition to get the blood going!


i know mate!....makes a massive difference having something like this egging u on. made me feel FAR guiltier after my 9000cal binge on sat while supposed to be cutting PMSL


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> i know mate!....makes a massive difference having something like this egging u on. made me feel FAR guiltier after my 9000cal binge on sat while supposed to be cutting PMSL


Fckng man points to you dude! 9000kcals is an epic amount!

I'm off to Barcelona with my mate end of August and I want to lean right out for there so thought I'd get involved on this, give me that added incentive!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Is it to late to join in?

Only an old injured man so I wont take up much room!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

This has just snowballed in no time. I never thought we would get so much interest. Its amazing and thanks to everyone for your support. Better get my ass into gear now, This sh1t just got serious...

Good job I've got a bit of fat to shift, something to work with you might say.

Its good that different people are using different methods so we get a picture of how things work.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

FFS I only vanished for a couple of hours and its got all official 

Well done to all involved.... Prizes and all :thumb: generous lads.

Any way....

Training day macs

Carbs 171g

Fat 211g

Protein 280g

On a side note:

Shepherds pie without the mash... Is just wrong !! Suffering for my cause


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mygym said:


> Is it to late to join in?
> 
> Only an old injured man so I wont take up much room!


Get cracking mate.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Get cracking mate.


Ill go get some pics done and return, $ hit never taken a pic of legs as there 8ft long and skinny.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mygym said:


> Ill go get some pics done and return, $ hit never taken a pic of legs as there 8ft long and skinny.


Wouldn't panic..... Every other buggers turned up and in better shape than me :lol:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

mygym said:


> Is it to late to join in?
> 
> Only an old injured man so I wont take up much room!


Your in, pics/stats up please


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

All info regarding judges and prizes has been updated in opening post


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Well here goes and no miss taking of leg shot or stamp my feet!

Anyway

6'4"

213lbs

35.5"gut

43 years old

Will be trying to loose some more fat, shoulder knackered so not aiming on winning just doing this for the motivation as I've been cutting since january and fat loss has now stalled.

Will be on around 2300 calories or under non training and around 2600-2800 training days

90% clean with family meals

Steady state cardio usualy fasted on weekends

EDIT

FORGOT TO SAY

I will be on epi for a few weeks!

Training at home

I train what ever dosnt hurt!

Usualy

Chest shoulders triceps (cant bench yet shoulder fecked so light weights only)

Legs

Back and biceps


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mygym said:


> Is it to late to join in?
> 
> Only an old injured man so I wont take up much room!


Everyone's welcome in here.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Keeping a close eye on this...Takes a big effort to show changes in such a short time period...Big effort required so good luck to all:thumbup1:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Keeping a close eye on this...Takes a big effort to show changes in such a short time period...Big effort required so good luck to all:thumbup1:


Oh god.... Everyone look busy mighty @Mingsters turned up


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just looked in the mirror and my ass and hips are looking FULL of lard.

Bike is out of the shed and primed for action. Its first outing is to the local shop to get the wife some choc muffing as the four I got on Saturday have gone already. As you can see I'm getting full support at home, as I type the wife and kids are polishing off a Cornetto each.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Pics and stats will be posted as soon as the kids are in bed.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Pics and stats will be posted as soon as the kids are in bed.


Good man..


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Starting to get interesting in here 

Personally, took the dogs for a long walk today and am on target for 2600 cals.

Gonna see if I can do tabata 4 x a week without aggravating the injury, need to do something to shift this chub!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

First session with new motivation and got 2 pbs dips and scull crushers love it!


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

faultline said:


> Starting to get interesting in here
> 
> Personally, took the dogs for a long walk today and am on target for 2600 cals.
> 
> Gonna see if I can do tabata 4 x a week without aggravating the injury, need to do something to shift this chub!


Just seen this.

Thanks for the invite but I will have to decline as I am going on holiday in 9 days for 2 weeks.


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

Am I too late to join this? just started a recomp today and I am literally dieting for just 5 weeks as I go to Ayia Napa on the 31st of July


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Pic's and stat's

Age 35

Hight 5'7"

Weight 64kg

Bicep 13 1/4"

Waist 34" (level with belly button)

Chest 39"

Thigh 21"





































Looking slightly worse than normal as I've been under the weather for the last few weeks, but still, those pics are a wake up call, after this month I'm eating for size! Lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

D8on said:


> Am I too late to join this? just started a recomp today and I am literally dieting for just 5 weeks as I go to Ayia Napa on the 31st of July


Your in mate, whack up your pics n stats n get cracking!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mygym said:


> First session with new motivation and got 2 pbs dips and scull crushers love it!


Yeah ok... Calm down your making the rest of us look bad

:lol:


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

ok just took some quick snaps. Will get some better ones as I just bodged these quick on my own lol.


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

recomp means? :surrender:


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

Dan 45 said:


> recomp means? :surrender:


It means change body composition I think. As in gain muscle and lose fat.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

mines are coming tomorrow would have took them today but phone memorys all done!

ill start everything tomorrow diets gone to the wall today too!


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Pic's and stat's
> 
> Age 35
> 
> ...


You look a lot bigger than 10 stone.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

First cardio session done and fcuk was it tough. It only lasted 12 mins but it was the hardest cardio I've done in years. I got the method from a podcast by Layne Norton about cardio. He backs up the method with some fancy science but according to his research its one of the most effective methods of cardio. It was used by Ben Pakulski in prep for Mr Olympia so its worth a bash.

4 mins warm up on stationary bike at level 2.

Towards the end of the 4 mins go like crazy till either the cycle maxes out or you simply cant peddle any faster.

On the 4 min mark increase the resistance on the cycle to max and try to maintain the same speed for 30 seconds.

After the 30 second sprint take 1.5 mins recovery and repeat for a total of 4 sprints.

On the final sprint I literally could not peddle any more the burn in my quads was so intense.

Take 4 mins recovery at a low level or puke, the choice is yours, I very nearly went for the latter.

I finished nearly an hour ago and I still feel sick now. Give it a bash.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> First cardio session done and fcuk was it tough. It only lasted 12 mins but it was the hardest cardio I've done in years. I got the method from a podcast by Layne Norton about cardio. He backs up the method with some fancy science but according to his research its one of the most effective methods of cardio. It was used by Ben Pakulski in prep for Mr Olympia so its worth a bash.
> 
> 4 mins warm up on stationary bike at level 2.
> 
> ...


That's sounds painful yet epic all at the same time!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

love the Layne Norton stuff, you won't go far wrong


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Only 2 mins of work but FCUKING hard. I'll try and get 3 of these session in each week and see if they work, if nothing else my fitness will improve.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_star said:


> love the Layne Norton stuff, you won't go far wrong


He also uses car pushes but not a good idea round out way. As you are pushing some cu*t would jump in and be away with the car.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> He also uses car pushes but not a good idea round out way. As you are pushing some cu*t would jump in and be away with the car.


Lol

I want to try car pushing but if someone sees me there think I broke down and probably stop and help.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

We have a weighted sled at our rugby club that gets left outside wear round so I may have a go on that at some point. I'll load the kids onto it and try and push them around the feels. Good cardio and a bit of fun to. Nice to get the kids involved and give them a positive view of exercise.

Tomorrows dinner sorted. In the slow cooker at 8 am and in my belly at 6 pm.



Tomorrows macros will be,

Cals 2760

Pro 270g

Carbs 203g

Fat 91g


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

get the kids involved I assume you mean by standing on the prop ledge


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

If its anything like this evenings session they will be pushing me.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Can I get involved in this too?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Pics and stats as of right now!

Age: 28

Height: 6ft

Weight: 93kg

Bicep: 16.5"

Waist: 32"

Chest: 47"

Thigh: 26.5"

Neck: 17.5"

Calf: 17"









These pics are taken right now. I've added a cpl from within the last week or two below post workouts as well







For me these four weeks are really to just try and 'harden up' and drop as much body fat as poss really. Be good to bounce some ideas around and see everyone's progress along the way.

Will be running a course during this recomp as well, so please take into consideration judges!!!! 

50mg of WC Injectable var eod

2ml of sustanon per week as a kick start (1ml twice weekly jab, mon & Friday)

2ml of WC TestDeca 500

(1ml as above with the sus)

Good luck chaps and girls if there are any taking part!!! 

Clarky


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Can I get involved in this too?


More than welcome mate, I knew you was in the other one so didn't tag you but get your pics n stats up and your in


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Seeing as someone went and mentioned the C word figured I had better do my bit









Fasted 30mins HIIT (hill sprints)

5mins jogging circuits for warm up and cool down interrupted by 20mins launching myself up a hill.

Incline 12ft at 35m length.

All before 6am :lol:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

faultline said:


> More than welcome mate, I knew you was in the other one so didn't tag you but get your pics n stats up and your in


You get my 'entry stats' last night bro?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes mate, your on the list on the opening post now as 'official'


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

faultline said:


> Yes mate, your on the list on the opening post now as 'official'


Sh!t jus got real! Ha


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Sh!t jus got real! Ha


How'd you get on fella?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> How'd you get on fella?


Just doing my macros now, will post em into my 'entry post' shortly bud. Getting there.... I think ha


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Well a pretty decent start I think. I usually aim for around 2600-2800 cal's a day, yesterday I hit 2403 with macros of protein 186g carbs 258g and fat 69g. Probably needs some tweaking, but not bad for the first day.

I also did a tough upper body session (see my journal) and have got a lower sesh today.

Cheers


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Well a pretty decent start I think. I usually aim for around 2600-2800 cal's a day, yesterday I hit 2403 with macros of protein 186g carbs 258g and fat 69g. Probably needs some tweaking, but not bad for the first day.
> 
> I also did a tough upper body session (see my journal) and have got a lower sesh today.
> 
> Cheers


These surplus calories mate?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> These surplus calories mate?


That should be a slight deficit, i think. According to MFP I need 2600c a day + however many cal's are burnt on training days, to make lean gains. So I think that should be slightly below maintainence given that I'll have burnt a few hundred during training yesterday.

Does that sound about right?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Right just figured out my macros, obviously I may tweak these over the initial few days but here goes;

2597 calories required today

264gm of protein

92gm of fat

177gm of carbs

Now I may of got this horribly wrong and switched it **** about face, but there is only one way to find out!!!

1st cardio session in months today on the bike at the gym at my flats, not in the slightest am I looking forward to it but needs must! :cursing:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> That should be a slight deficit, i think. According to MFP I need 2600c a day + however many cal's are burnt on training days, to make lean gains. So I think that should be slightly below maintainence given that I'll have burnt a few hundred during training yesterday.
> 
> Does that sound about right?





jimmywst said:


> These surplus calories mate?


I thought lean gains was working slightly over the maintenance with periods of intermittent fasting.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Might give this a bash, Just pics and stats to be uploaded?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Might give this a bash, Just pics and stats to be uploaded?


That's it mate. More the merrier!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Will try and get some pics up after gym later then!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Will try and get some pics up after gym later then!


Make sure you look good for the photos you mean  Ha!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Least mind we're "cold" :whistling:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Least mind we're "cold" :whistling:


Mine were post pasta bake and carved for fun! At least that way come the 28th of next month I'll look that little bit better hahahaha


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Thought this was natties only? :whistling:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> Thought this was natties only? :whistling:


Ha nope AAS allowed, so long as declared, which I have done so I'm golden!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Dammit!!! Better hold my hands up to creative creatine abuse then


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I must also admit, i have used cell tech before!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> I thought lean gains was working slightly over the maintenance with periods of intermittent fasting.


I'm keeping it simple, sensible macros, and low enough cal's to rip up a bit. After reevaluation I think I'll aim for around 2200cal's a day.










Lunch!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Porn (carbs)..........


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Si Train said:


> I must also admit, i have used cell tech before!


Now that's hardcore


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Is it ok to join?

Got another holiday booked so will be getting in shape for it again?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Is it ok to join?
> 
> Got another holiday booked so will be getting in shape for it again?


Of course.... Get picks and stats up mate.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

I hate you all!!! Everyone of you! Just done my first cardio session in months on the bike. 30 minutes of high rpm work makes me a very sweaty messy man 

What have I let myself in for?!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I hate you all!!! Everyone of you! Just done my first cardio session in months on the bike. 30 minutes of high rpm work makes me a very sweaty messy man
> 
> What have I let myself in for?!


 :lol:

:001_tt2:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Ha nope AAS allowed, so long as declared, which I have done so I'm golden!


I had a cup of green tea yesterday mg: Am I still in ??? :tongue:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I hate you all!!! Everyone of you! Just done my first cardio session in months on the bike. 30 minutes of high rpm work makes me a very sweaty messy man
> 
> What have I let myself in for?!


I hate cardio also but its only a month so well have to just grip our teeth and nuckle down. I'm sure it will be worth it in the end. At least we know were not the only ones suffering.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I hate cardio also but its only a month so well have to just grip our teeth and nuckle down. I'm sure it will be worth it in the end. At least we know were not the only ones suffering.


Exactly mate, plus not gonna lie I fcking hate losing at anything! Ha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> Of course.... Get picks and stats up mate.


Cool, ill get that sorted tonight. Always good to have a bit of motivation and same goals as a group of people.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Its the purfect time for this type of comp as mid-way through the year people start to loose a little focus but this has got everyone involved working hard which can only be a good thing for all of us.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

right bad news, I thought itd be a tight time just now but im gonna back out this as ive got things coming up including a few days away next week and it wont tie in with everything for the next month

good luck to the rest of the guys!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

zak007 said:


> right bad news, I thought itd be a tight time just now but im gonna back out this as ive got things coming up including a few days away next week and it wont tie in with everything for the next month
> 
> good luck to the rest of the guys!


Booooooooooo!!!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

This is why I struggle, a typical days food at work. I didn't touch a bit.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Booooooooooo!!!!


anno mate i wanted to cut, but after a few weeks off the gym due to holiday exams and everything I wana get some size back before anything because Id be doing this natty and dont want to lose nothing more!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

zak007 said:


> anno mate i wanted to cut, but after a few weeks off the gym due to holiday exams and everything I wana get some size back before anything because Id be doing this natty and dont want to lose nothing more!


You may wanna hold tight... Once we are all done here I can see a "bulk one month challenge" coming on 

I'm starting to wonder if I have the muscle base for this :blink:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> You may wanna hold tight... Once we are all done here I can see a "bulk one month challenge" coming on
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if I have the muscle base for this :blink:


I'm in! In for a penny in for a pound ha


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I'm in! In for a penny in for a pound ha


Lol.... "Rebound"


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Well tonight is a night off so.......I'm sat on the bike 12mins down sweating like hell. Its bloody hot here!

Update 60 mins done, little warm


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Like a rubber ball me !!!

I plan to do this then get back onto a clean bulk but with a little less fat. I still want 14 stone this year .

Got a bit of IN DOOR cardio on the cards for tonight :whistling:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Like a rubber ball me !!!
> 
> I plan to do this then get back onto a clean bulk but with a little less fat. I still want 14 stone this year .


Thats my plan too, want to loose another 1" on gut then lean bulk (lost 5" since January so getting harder)


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

(Cardio) rest day macs

Carbs 151g

Fat 157g

Pro 219g

Kcal 2890

300 under maintenance and 900 difference from training day.

HUNGRY!! ...... Huff.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mygym said:


> Thats my plan too, want to loose another 1" on gut then lean bulk (lost 5" since January so getting harder)


That's good going so far but as you get leaner it becomes a lot more difficult. With the new enthusiasm you could loose that final inch.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> (Cardio) rest day macs
> 
> Carbs 151g
> 
> ...


I'm going for the same intake every day but 2800 seems ok to me. I've not been hungry yet...


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Non training days I'm on 2300 cals and thinking about loweing that!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mygym said:


> Non training days I'm on 2300 cals and thinking about loweing that!


That's really low for a guy your size, you're making me want to cut mine now! Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Aaahhhhh FFS.... I'm second guessing mine now...


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Aaahhhhh FFS.... I'm second guessing mine now...


Glad to see I'm not the only one!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tbh I'm probay gonna shed some lbs in water weight this week so it's a bit early to start tinkering.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> That's good going so far but as you get leaner it becomes a lot more difficult. With the new enthusiasm you could loose that final inch.


Yeah thats why I joined in this thread, may need to drop cals again


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm keeping mine at 2600 for the week then see what changed are needed.

IMO mygym,mytemple has been cutting for so long now that his metabolism is making him cut cals that low, I know if I was on that low I'd lose about 4lb a week


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

As long as I get minimum of 250gms of protein or more I just cut carbs each time, stopped counting burnt calories from cardio as well now but add 300 or so more on weight days.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tail end of last year I'd cut that long I was down to 1800 just to shift 1lb a week..... That was a rough time, if only I knew then what I've learnt now.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Heres my entry guys. Clean off gear and all fat burners for 3 weeks now and will not be using again until a have a bun in the ovan (tried conceiving on gear, not happening, time to take it seriously).

So, just took. Bit out of shape after holday and 2 weeks of eating whatever without much training since i got back. 93.6kg. 5'9.5"



Diet is:

m1. meal replacement shake

m2. 300g potato, 250g chicken breast. 2g fish oils

m3. 300g potato, 250g chicken breast. 2g fish oils

m4. 300g potato, 250g chicken breast. 2g fish oils

m5. 300g potato, 250g chicken breast. 2g fish oils

m6. meal replacement shake

Goal is to lose fat and keep as much muscle mass as possible.

Admittedly, im one of those guys who has never really been very strict with diet, relied on drugs and not really pushed myself in the gym like i used to a few years back. As im going clean now, ive decided to up my game in and out of the gym. Im hoping this will make up for the lack of gear.

Cardio. I do cardio everyday, one day 20mins, the next 45mins, repeat. Thats it really.

One month, not very long but will make a good start and get routine set up to continue with.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

All the best @PowerHouseMcGru

On the nipper front and training/diet front.

Beast!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> All the best @PowerHouseMcGru
> 
> On the nipper front and training/diet front.
> 
> Beast!


Cheers. 

Might be an idea for the op to link peoples names in the first post to their pictures so people can navigate the thread better. Its quite simple to do.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Might be an idea for the op to link peoples names in the first post to their pictures so people can navigate the thread better. Its quite simple to do.


No prob fella.

@faultline ..... Mcgru has confused the crap out of me so it's down to you.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Day one down, don't feel too bad. Tired but that's about it. Only another 4 weeks and 6 days to go! Ha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Day one down, don't feel too bad. Tired but that's about it. Only another 4 weeks and 6 days to go! Ha


You can sleep in a months time you fanny fart


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You can sleep in a months time you fanny fart


Ha! Thanks for that pal


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

^^^ :lol: that was subtle


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

Dodged the gym today and went on a 25 mile bike ride. Cardio done


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

D8on said:


> Dodged the gym today and went on a 25 mile bike ride. Cardio done


Slight understatement there haha. Good sense of acheivement after that i bet.


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Slight understatement there haha. Good sense of acheivement after that i bet.


I enjoy it mate to be fair. Doing coast to coast in 2 weeks. The route is 210 miles over 2 days lol.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

D8on said:


> I enjoy it mate to be fair. Doing coast to coast in 2 weeks. The route is 210 miles over 2 days lol.


Good luck mate! There was me feeling good about my 18km on the static bike today haha


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

This thing is taking off now, everyone is seeing what each other is doing and thinking **** I need to up my game. Were pushing each other already and its only the start of the first week. A month at this intensity and there should be some real changes.

I'm of the same thinking as @faultline so I will keep my diet exactly as is until next week and adjust accordingly. I don't want to diet too hard as that would defeat the object. Anyone can loose a load of weight, I've seen women at work drop 7lb in a week and still look like crap but that's not the goal for my. I'm trying to maintain almost the same body weight whilst loosing fat. Difficult but doable.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> This thing is taking off now, everyone is seeing what each other is doing and thinking **** I need to up my game. Were pushing each other already and its only the start of the first week. A month at this intensity and there should be some real changes.
> 
> I'm of the same thinking as @faultline so I will keep my diet exactly as is until next week and adjust accordingly. I don't want to diet too hard as that would defeat the object. Anyone can loose a load of weight, I've seen women at work drop 7lb in a week and still look like crap but that's not the goal for my. I'm trying to maintain almost the same body weight whilst loosing fat. Difficult but doable.


Exactly this. I know if I wanted I could drop a shed load of weight in a reasonably quick time but that isn't what I'm after doing at all.

Well chuffed by the amount of people that are doing this will definitely hve to follow up with a winter bulk contest! Haha


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Cardio sessions 2 and 3 done, that's right 2 cardio sessions in 1 day. Does horizontal cardio count ??


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Cardio sessions 2 and 3 done, that's right 2 cardio sessions in 1 day. Does horizontal cardio count ??


Completely does.

I might have to start 2 training sessions and 2 cardio sessions a day to keep up with you lesbians. (No offence to any ****** reading...accept the manly ones).


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Good luck mate! There was me feeling good about my 18km on the static bike today haha


Cheers mate. 18km on a static bike is impressive, I would have stopped after ten mins due to boredom. Are you doing cardio everyday?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

D8on said:


> Cheers mate. 18km on a static bike is impressive, I would have stopped after ten mins due to boredom. Are you doing cardio everyday?


Cheers man. Had my iphone and music too keep me company!

No will only be starting on two sessions a week for 30 minutes a piece. Knowing my body as I do I tend to lose weight very easily and that is the last thing I want to lose a lot of.

If I can get my bf down to approx 10% where I had it a few months back I'll be bubbling.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Completely does.
> 
> I might have to start 2 training sessions and 2 cardio sessions a day to keep up with you lesbians. (No offence to any ****** reading...accept the manly ones).


Trying for a baby I would think you would be on 2 or 3 sessions a night anyway.

Who you calling a lesbian....Bitch


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

D8on said:


> I enjoy it mate to be fair. Doing coast to coast in 2 weeks. The route is 210 miles over 2 days lol.


I've got a friend who keeps trying to get me to have a go at coast to coast or the 3 peaks but at the moment with young kids I just haven't got the time or energy. If this cardio goes well I might consider doing the local half marathon in late September.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Trying for a baby I would think you would be on 2 or 3 sessions a night anyway.
> 
> Who you calling a lesbian....Bitch
> 
> View attachment 126570


Lol. A female is only fertile for 3 to 4 days of a month.

That said ive just finished up in a pool of sweat...such great stamina when im distracted.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I was suppose to do the 3 peaks last year but couldn't get the time, really would like to have a crack at that.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Opening post updated with everyone's pics/stats, if anyone wants anything else added to there's just pm me.

Currently waiting on @Si Train and @simonthepieman to submit there entries


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

faultline said:


> Opening post updated with everyone's pics/stats, if anyone wants anything else added to there's just pm me.
> 
> Currently waiting on @ClarkyBoy @Si Train and @simonthepieman to submit there entries


Mine are up mate?! Submitted it a couple of nights ago. From memory page 8 of the thread????


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry pal getting mixed up, page 6 I found them, I'll update op


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Cardio sessions 2 and 3 done, that's right 2 cardio sessions in 1 day. Does horizontal cardio count ??


No need for this at all .........

Git


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Gonna start rattling soon....


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Well a good hungry day yesterday, 2038cal's consumed, breaking down as protein 172g fat 60g and carbs 219g. Thinking I could probably do with upping the fat, what do you guys think?

Also did a leg session yesterday, and seeing as its kicking in already, I'll have to say I'm suffering bad OM's lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Well a good hungry day yesterday, 2038cal's consumed, breaking down as protein 172g fat 60g and carbs 219g. Thinking I could probably do with upping the fat, what do you guys think?
> 
> Also did a leg session yesterday, and seeing as its kicking in already, I'll have to say I'm suffering bad OM's lol


Jesus. Thats very specific. You just enjoy be so anal about it all or feel its required?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Jesus. Thats very specific. You just enjoy be so anal about it all or feel its required?


I've actually been pretty lax about diet over the last 6 months or so, that's part of the reason I'm doing this recomp, to inspire me to up my game. But I'm still not being particularly anal, still eating my standard diet (minus chocolate and treats) just typed it all in to MFP and that's what it came out at.

Was just curious what people thought about those macro's.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm high fat orientated but that's because I feel better for it.

Everyone's different mate... Anything over 150-170 carb wise and I start feeling stodgy.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Will try to get some pics up soon, is it just a front back and legs pic?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Stats -

25

5'8

77Kg

Chest - 41.5

Naval - 32.5

Bicep - 14.5

Quad - 24.5

Pics aren't the best...


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Well a good hungry day yesterday, 2038cal's consumed, breaking down as protein 172g fat 60g and carbs 219g. Thinking I could probably do with upping the fat, what do you guys think?
> 
> Also did a leg session yesterday, and seeing as its kicking in already, I'll have to say I'm suffering bad OM's lol


I would up the fats a bit and drop the carbs to maintain the overall calorie count.

Your no where near as anal as me, I weigh my food to ensure I'm getting exactly what I think I am. I dont do this all the time but for the start of this I will weigh until I get a feel for the amounts required. If I dont know exactly what I'm eating how will I know whats working ??


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Cheers si train, op updated with your details


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I would up the fats a bit and drop the carbs to maintain the overall calorie count.
> 
> Your no where near as anal as me, I weigh my food to ensure I'm getting exactly what I think I am. I dont do this all the time but for the start of this I will weigh until I get a feel for the amounts required. If I dont know exactly what I'm eating how will I know whats working ??


That's what I was thinking. 

That's some real dedication, but you can't argue with the results, to me you look very different to a year ago!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Once I get the diet sorted I won't bother being so precise but at the moment I just want to make sure.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Not a good day for me yesterday diet wise bit short on food especially as I did an hour cardio too


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mygym said:


> Not a good day for me yesterday diet wise bit short on food especially as I did an hour cardio too


That's gonna make a mark ....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Another good training day... If anything felt a little less "spark" during certain lifts, but it's always hard to tell as I'm up at half four and lifting by six so sleeping patterns play their part.

Interesting development : I'm 4weeks into my routine, and approaching the end of the deload period.....in essence mid way through this "experiment" I will be hauling @rse and running new working set PB's.

Guess my personal challenge just got bigger


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Also had an excellent day. Added in more food though (pre workout shake of oats milk and egg whites) as i find i utilise food very well providing its clean.

45 mins cardio. On site all day tomorrow so will be rest day as knackers you out.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> That's gonna make a mark ....


It did,

Just trained back and biceps..... struggle! Lack of food.

Still managed to hit all last times weights and reps so finished out ok.

Wouldn't of trained tonight usually but hoping to get an extra arm workout in!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I still haven't trained this week, just cardio so far but will be doing legs and shoulders tonight. For the duration of this challenge I will be increasing my reps to sets of 8 to try and get a little hypertropy as I've been doing low rep strength work for the past few months. My body should be ready to grow now after hammering sets of 3 and 5.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I still haven't trained this week, just cardio so far but will be doing legs and shoulders tonight. For the duration of this challenge I will be increasing my reps to sets of 8 to try and get a little hypertropy as I've been doing low rep strength work for the past few months. My body should be ready to grow now after hammering sets of 3 and 5.


Just as your struggling on the last rep... remember everyone else is training hard so make sure you hit the last rep!!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Just found a not so guilty pleasure to see me through these tough times









Asda's "chosen for you" bacon wrapped chicken breasts










Kcal592 off the packet.

2breast each currently 2for £4

The days macs (training day)

Fat 214g

Pro 284g

Carb 143g

Kcal 3634


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Just found a not so guilty pleasure to see me through these tough times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am on these Friday when I do my shop!!!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I am on these Friday when I do my shop!!!!


I kid you not they were stunning.... Lol

Nice thing is there is no guilt in enjoying them :thumb:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> I kid you not they were stunning.... Lol
> 
> Nice thing is there is no guilt in enjoying them :thumb:


I've really struggled today, terrible migraine all day. Slept format of it. Hoping to be alright tomorrow, another session of cardio before I have a cpl of days off with the kiddies and back on with a passion Sunday.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I've really struggled today, terrible migraine all day. Slept format of it. Hoping to be alright tomorrow, another session of cardio before I have a cpl of days off with the kiddies and back on with a passion Sunday.


Sounds bloody rough fella... OH gets the

Migraines so I kind of understand what your going through with those.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I've really struggled today, terrible migraine all day. Slept format of it. Hoping to be alright tomorrow, another session of cardio before I have a cpl of days off with the kiddies and back on with a passion Sunday.


I've woke up with a bad head ache every day this week. Not sure if its diet related ? Hard to say as the kids are always bringing bugs home from school.

Hope you pick up tomorrow.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I've woke up with a bad head ache every day this week. Not sure if its diet related ? Hard to say as the kids are always bringing bugs home from school.
> 
> Hope you pick up tomorrow.


I did think that myself and to be fair when I had my evening meal (spag bol) I felt a whole load better afterwards

Think I may need to up my carb In take ever so slightly.

Cheers bro, back on cardio again tomorrow  hope yours clears as well


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mygym said:


> Just as your struggling on the last rep... remember everyone else is training hard so make sure you hit the last rep!!!


I was struggling on the final set of squats but though to myself would the other give up and walk away ?? No bloody chance !! so I stopped being a little **** and finished my sets.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I did think that myself and to be fair when I had my evening meal (spag bol) I felt a whole load better afterwards
> 
> Think I may need to up my carb In take ever so slightly.
> 
> Cheers bro, back on cardio again tomorrow  hope yours clears as well


I've only dropped my carbs by 50g and am still on just over 200g so I don't think its the carbs, for me I think its the sudden change in both diet and training. The extra work must be adding more stress on the CNS but I'm sure our bodies will adjust. A few days off with the kids might do you the world of good.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I've only dropped my carbs by 50g and am still on just over 200g so I don't think its the carbs, for me I think its the sudden change in both diet and training. The extra work must be adding more stress on the CNS but I'm sure our bodies will adjust. A few days off with the kids might do you the world of good.


Don't try and get a head start on me by telling me to take some time off  hahaha

Know what your saying tho bro. Rest is just as important. And I love to rest


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

aad123 said:


> I've got a friend who keeps trying to get me to have a go at coast to coast or the 3 peaks but at the moment with young kids I just haven't got the time or energy. If this cardio goes well I might consider doing the local half marathon in late September.


I think you should go for it mate. Wanted to do a half marathon when I was running a lot but dropped running in the end.


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

Quick update. Used my bike to commute today 10 mile round trip then had an awesome shoulder sesh. The water weight has started coming off already as I'm 3 lbs down. Good luck everyone


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not sure my knees would hold out for 12 miles but its a future goal once the kids are older and I have time to train for it.

I've dropped a bit of water to, I'm down 2.5lb since last Tuesday. I wasn't looking to loose too much weight but its bound to happen in the first week or two. I may maintain better now I'm training. My training days are a little odd as I like to train on a Friday evening and sunday afternoon when the gym is quiet.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Subbed! well in the name of support and all that 

Not brave enough to post pics but will join you, trying to clean up my act and a bit of motivation is no bad thing. Aint no way this cuddly girl is gonna be you all though. lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

JaneN40 said:


> Subbed! well in the name of support and all that


Why not join us, we need a female perspective. Its not too late :thumbup1:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Why not join us, we need a female perspective. Its not too late :thumbup1:


haha I read your mind!! you wicked person putting motivational thoughts in my head when they were unpure! :laugh:

far too many lbs for me to lose yet, but personal progression is a good thing. I'll tag along your thread and be supportive.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

JaneN40 said:


> haha I read your mind!! you wicked person putting motivational thoughts in my head when they were unpure! :laugh:
> 
> far too many lbs for me to lose yet, but personal progression is a good thing. I'll tag along your thread and be supportive.


You could do the challenge but don't up pics up if you don't want to. I'm not sure I would if I were female, the guys on here are ok but you never know who's lurking around. Just take some pics and measurements and keep them to yourself but use this as motivation.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

aad123 said:


> You could do the challenge but don't up pics up if you don't want to. I'm not sure I would if I were female, the guys on here are ok but you never know who's lurking around. Just take some pics and measurements and keep them to yourself but use this as motivation.


I don't mind a back shot but am a bit too lumpy to be showing my belly. Body builder material I am not due to a few ops and 3 kids. But I will do my measurements and fingers x'd can see a drop. I had a comp reading on a gym machine (one where you hold the hand things as well as barefoot). I really don't want to trust it but to see it decrease in BF would be nice.

Thanks


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Jane, your welcome to only submit the info you want to join us, just a back shot is fine, the only reason we asked for more from everyone is it makes the judging easier at the end but if you just want to tag along that's fine.

As for me, I'm down to 13.8 today so 3lb drop in about 5/6 days, I've dropped carbs down to around 120g this week do mostly water there also stopped creatine since injured so that's more water gone!

Should level out next week, although I've been contemplating dropping carbs to 75g so might keep loosing water if I do that


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

BOOOM!!....cough, splutter ..... Crawl

Fasted

40mins HIIT based Cardio

5mins warm/cool down, light jogging

15mins continuous 70M sprint circuits

15mins continuous hill sprints

Messy to say the least... And before a days grafting, I must be mad.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Cant sleep again so up for fasted cardio

60 mins done, well will be v soon


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mygym said:


> Cant sleep again so up for fasted cardio


Every cloud have a silver lining and all that ....


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Every cloud have a silver lining and all that ....


Yeah thats what I thought, I haven't trained since last night so need to do something to make sure I'm doing more than you!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mygym said:


> Yeah thats what I thought, I haven't trained since last night so need to do something to make sure I'm doing more than you!


Hang on...

Some of us need to do more than the rest of you :lol:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> I don't mind a back shot but am a bit too lumpy to be showing my belly. Body builder material I am not due to a few ops and 3 kids. But I will do my measurements and fingers x'd can see a drop. I had a comp reading on a gym machine (one where you hold the hand things as well as barefoot). I really don't want to trust it but to see it decrease in BF would be nice.
> 
> Thanks


Morning mrs... Welcome along for the ride 

Your right not to trust those machines, they just use BMI equations, hight times weight divided by watermelon equals..... :blink:

No accounting for muscle density and what not but the little print outs can help keep a track of things.

I swerve the one at my gym... Mainly because it lies! My bathroom scales are a lot kinder lol.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Jim you nutter, slow down, don't do too much etc etc etc 

Making me look bad.....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Jim you nutter, slow down, don't do too much etc etc etc
> 
> Making me look bad.....


Tbh it's only twice a week.... Weekends are full rest days so not too bad


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Hang on...
> 
> Some of us need to do more than the rest of you :lol:


Yeah I do!

I seemed to have stopped changing lately 6 months cutting I guesd will do that,

now I have to show a change in 4 weeks.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

mygym said:


> Cant sleep again so up for fasted cardio
> 
> 60 mins done, well will be v soon


THIS is what I should do when i have insomnia!! never thought of it.. an am terrible for not sleeping. static bike in kitchen needs to lose the bags hanging off it I think! haha


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Morning mrs... Welcome along for the ride
> 
> Your right not to trust those machines, they just use BMI equations, hight times weight divided by watermelon equals..... :blink:
> 
> ...


I must admit I find it depressing.  especially as it went in the wrong direction. between two readings even though I was told it was better to do it fasted and no water consumed. Blooming thing ****ed me off no ends! haha I know I have a lot of fat to lose, but I've got muscle I can feel it and it tried telling me I was twice the fat % to muscle % and that I'd argue. I dunno I think looks are the way but 4 days into good eating and my body hasn't moved.

So am getting tough on carbs and using a bit of IF (16/8) again as I can't bear anything but cereal for breakfast and porridge just doesn't work unless it's cold. haha

Trying to get my hubby to realise I don't want spaghetti and garlic bread for dinner tonight was interesting! seriously he thinks a diet is a warped thing.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> I must admit I find it depressing.  especially as it went in the wrong direction. between two readings even though I was told it was better to do it fasted and no water consumed. Blooming thing ****ed me off no ends! haha I know I have a lot of fat to lose, but I've got muscle I can feel it and it tried telling me I was twice the fat % to muscle % and that I'd argue. I dunno I think looks are the way but 4 days into good eating and my body hasn't moved.
> 
> So am getting tough on carbs and using a bit of IF (16/8) again as I can't bear anything but cereal for breakfast and porridge just doesn't work unless it's cold. haha
> 
> Trying to get my hubby to realise I don't want spaghetti and garlic bread for dinner tonight was interesting! seriously he thinks a diet is a warped thing.


They are so miss guided that often they can be a negative....

IF is a great way to go @faultline is a fan.

And it's difficult getting the spouses on board at times... My OH has to be educated on carb sources from time to time but luckily I do the dinner so I just count myself out.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> They are so miss guided that often they can be a negative....
> 
> IF is a great way to go @faultline is a fan.
> 
> And it's difficult getting the spouses on board at times... My OH has to be educated on carb sources from time to time but luckily I do the dinner so I just count myself out.


he's good sometimes I must admit, last night we had lamb steak, nothing else as I'd eaten loads of fruit. I sabbotaged it myself with biscuits later..  So gotta be strict.. and defo no garlic bread / pasta tonight. I said I'd dish mine up - removes him from the servings! haha


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> he's good sometimes I must admit, last night we had lamb steak, nothing else as I'd eaten loads of fruit. I sabbotaged it myself with biscuits later..  So gotta be strict.. and defo no garlic bread / pasta tonight. I said I'd dish mine up - removes him from the servings! haha


We had chorizo and butternut squash chilli with garlic bread last night. I tried to resist the garlic and coriander nann, but the damn thing fought its way in to my mouth.  tasted bloody good though! 

Still, it came to about 2100cal's yesterday, so still very low for me, which is the main thing.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I find IF great for fat loss, stick with it Jane, you don't need to cut carbs too much if your using IF IMO


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> We had chorizo and butternut squash chilli with garlic bread last night. I tried to resist the garlic and coriander nann, but the damn thing fought its way in to my mouth.  tasted bloody good though!
> 
> Still, it came to about 2100cal's yesterday, so still very low for me, which is the main thing.


Evil food is!! haha when it tastes so good!



faultline said:


> I find IF great for fat loss, stick with it Jane, you don't need to cut carbs too much if your using IF IMO


Thanks - will keep an eye on them then and see how they go - trim the crap and keep myself stronger. having a 'rule' of not eating after 8pm works for me too as that is my worst time! :innocent:

Will post a pic of lunch in a bit.. have:

a tin of tuna, two chopped cherry tomatoes

2 jumbo sausages (bought from Asda last night for today)

and 3 eggs - have left the yokes in but not sure if I should be cutting those out?

Oh and packed CLA, BCAA and JBC Mango supplement to take with lunch.  Should see me through till 4.30pm finish I reckon! haha


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Right migraine has cleared 

Going to be doing a 30 minute session of cardio and also a back / bicep workout.

Tomorrow and Saturday will be rest days due to kiddies but diet will be staying on point, bar possibly Saturday night where I've promised my eldest a dominoes pizza and film night.... Uh oh!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Legs are on fire! Another 30 minute sprint on the bike, threw in some back work at the end of the session but the migraine from yesterday has really wiped me out. Going to take these next cpl of days to rest and recoup and I'm back with a vengeance as of Sunday.

The prize is mine!!!! Mine I tell ye!!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Not entirely sure why my leg pic posted twice?!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Not entirely sure why my leg pic posted twice?!


Vascularity like that deserves a double post

Fawk!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Vascularity like that deserves a double post
> 
> Fawk!!


Hahaha! Cheers dude


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Hahaha! Cheers dude


Np....Right now bugger off with the pics....


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Np....Right now bugger off with the pics....


  Ha wish I was like that all over mate! That's the plan by the 28th!!!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Dat vascularity!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Morning mrs... Welcome along for the ride
> 
> Your right not to trust those machines, they just use BMI equations, hight times weight divided by watermelon equals..... :blink:
> 
> ...


Those machines measure electrical impedance which isn't accurate as when your bodily water levels change your resistance also changes so the results do not reflect actual body fat.

"These results indicate that BI (biometric impedance) is not a valid technique in athletes, especially when wanting to determine body composition effects of training/detraining. This study indicates that even small fluid changes such as those that occur with endurance training may be interpreted incorrectly as changes in an athlete's body fat content."


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Those machines measure electrical impedance which isn't accurate as when your bodily water levels change your resistance also changes so the results do not reflect actual body fat.
> 
> "These results indicate that BI (biometric impedance) is not a valid technique in athletes, especially when wanting to determine body composition effects of training/detraining. This study indicates that even small fluid changes such as those that occur with endurance training may be interpreted incorrectly as changes in an athlete's body fat content."


Thanks for clearing that one up


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow those pics!

Thanks for the update on the machine, I'll ignore it and just use pics from now on in. 

Good day today - planning a good evening.  Lunch box is no good though - leaked tuna water into my bag (nice a fishy bag). :whistling:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> Wow those pics!
> 
> Thanks for the update on the machine, I'll ignore it and just use pics from now on in.
> 
> Good day today - planning a good evening.  Lunch box is no good though - leaked tuna water into my bag (nice a fishy bag). :whistling:


Can't have a fishy bag. No one likes a fishy bag!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Got my days mixed up, got my boys saturday & sunday. Tomorrow is my favourite day of the week....... Leg day! Cannot fricking wait!!!! No cardio, just a fck load of squats and a fck load of pain afterwards


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I feel your pain, I've been hobbling around all day. Shoulders tonight, just a quick session in and out no messing about.

I thought I caught a climps of some upper abs today. Just caught the light in a good position for a split second then back to my normal round self.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I feel your pain, I've been hobbling around all day. Shoulders tonight, just a quick session in and out no messing about.
> 
> I thought I caught a climps of some upper abs today. Just caught the light in a good position for a split second then back to my normal round self.


I did a bit of ab work myself today. Never normally split em out but aching the proverbial biatch now! Look great straight after.... Not so much about half hour later lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

hobbling also from yesterdays blast  Got told I have an **** like J-lo today though - can't argue with a compliment like that eh!! haha especially at as size 14-16. Squats must be working.

and no.. fishy bag is washable so thankful and changing lunchbox! Chicken cooked for tomorrow.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Abs.....abs......errrrrm

Nope not ringing any bells


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I've got an abb had 1 for a while hoping for a pair by the end of this


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Christ I'm looking forward to tea, only had about 1300cal's so far today, will be about 2000 shortly though! 

Had a good upper body session today, thought I was going to be a bit drained, but was fine after a good warmup, and got a new PR on dips!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mygym said:


> I've got an abb had 1 for a while hoping for a pair by the end of this


I've only got 1 too, it's just mine covers my whole stomach.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Well I've done it, my IF time has passed, I'm now fasting again and therefore the 'rule' will keep me safe from temptation.

I hit 1100 calories and 70g carbs today - 122g protein. Pretty pleased with that, I know it's low cals but rest day for me and I can't eat to the level you all do - believe me I've tried and anything over 1500 makes a gain so for me It's low on a non-lifting day and about 1300 on a lifting day.

Chicken breast cooked already for tomorrows lunch - dare I say I'm getting better at clean eating? Bit too early for that claim. Work is helping though.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

How's everyone getting on?

I'm down 2lb in weight but every chance that'll be back within the next 24 hours as heavy lift day tomorrow for me. Leg day  will be upping cals and food intake to cope with the stress I'm going to put myself through.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Done some broga tonight, really stretched those intercostals out, and everything else tbh!

Hoping to get back to some sort of training next week even if it's only body weight stuff


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

faultline said:


> Done some broga tonight, really stretched those intercostals out, and everything else tbh!
> 
> Hoping to get back to some sort of training next week even if it's only body weight stuff


Have I missed something? What's up mate? Injury?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> hobbling also from yesterdays blast  Got told I have an **** like J-lo today though - can't argue with a compliment like that eh!! haha especially at as size 14-16. *Squats must be working. *
> 
> *
> *
> ...


blimey what's that all about then, the mind boggles


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

He's got a torn intercostal muscle.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

mark_star said:


> blimey what's that all about then, the mind boggles


haha squatted yesterday.. and today my lunchbox for work leaked.. tuna spring water all in my bag! nothing worth mind boggling! haha


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Have I missed something? What's up mate? Injury?


Yes mate, torn intercostal 2 weeks ago, all in my journal if your ever bored while having a **** or something and need something to read.... 

Doing this comp to keep on track with diet and start to rehab at some point


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> haha squatted yesterday.. and today my lunchbox for work leaked.. tuna spring water all in my bag! nothing worth mind boggling! haha


spoil sport :laugh:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

faultline said:


> Yes mate, torn intercostal 2 weeks ago, all in my journal if your ever bored while having a **** or something and need something to read....
> 
> Doing this comp to keep on track with diet and start to rehab at some point


Sh!t bad times


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

JaneN40 said:


> haha squatted yesterday.. and today my lunchbox for work leaked.. tuna spring water all in my bag! nothing worth mind boggling! haha


Do you think the squats and the leaky box are related.

Sorry I had to..


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good day yesterday...

Kcal 2828

Fat 132

Carb 147

Pro 263

400kcal below maintenance ..... Although it felt a lot lower 

Quick jump on the scales ZERO loss despite feeling a lot less bloated. Dare I believe the recomp is working??

Off to train now, squats, bench and SOHP.

On a bum note, feeling shattered since I woke up.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I really struggled to get out of bed today also. I normally wake up and am ready to go but just felt a little groggy today. On the plus side I'm starting to feel a little tighter and less bloated. Might have a night off tonight, but saying that I know I'll read what everyone else is up to and end up doing something.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Do you think the squats and the leaky box are related.
> 
> Sorry I had to..


haha having seen girls P*** themselves in squats and deadlifts.. but never having that issue I can firmly say there is no correlation in my training and leaky box! :lol:

You'll all be relieved to know my box is changed today and my chicken, egg and salad is safe and sound in a clean bag!!

oh and my scales listened to me this morning and went down 0.5lb!! well a loss is a loss and I'll take it.. though need to stop weighing daily. (bad habit)

Have a great day dudes!!!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

great news from Jane, all in the world is rosey :bounce:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

2nd meal of the day. Spicy crayfish noodle salad.



Actually starting too feel good and get used to the diet now.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

i had two king of the day at burger king yesterday....

So what. You dont know me...dont judge me!!!! Im upset god damn it!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i had two king of the day at burger king yesterday....
> 
> So what. You dont know me...dont judge me!!!! Im upset god damn it!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Still got bugger all zip in me today ..... Training done, squats... Bench ... SOHP and some fluff

So... May just be Friday slump or it may be bugger all carbs kicking in.

I will re asses next week, see how Monday feels and maybe reduce the carb refeed days.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jimmywst said:


>


Trying to justify it but i really dont think a couple of burgers once a week will give negative results for a recomp. If you are trying to get shredded then yeah, obviously not. But in turns of gaining muscle the calories and the mental break from similar food. Feel good today.

Just got my new shake that has a load of creatine, arganine and glutamine in. Dont know if its placebo but i feel very well rested and well up for tonights training.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> 2nd meal of the day. Spicy crayfish noodle salad.
> 
> View attachment 126855
> 
> ...


Looks well tasty.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Looks well tasty.


Went down a treat.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Sorry @faultline for the late reply - only been able to knock on when on my mobile. I'm going to try and drop a post later this evening if I can get time to work out my macro splits - I'll read through to see what others are doing tbh as no doubt with all involved there will be someone doing similar to me. Good luck everyone - some good foundations here too!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Leg day today, about to enter squat city!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i had two king of the day at burger king yesterday....
> 
> So what. You dont know me...dont judge me!!!! Im upset god damn it!


On my last recomp I would visit KFC, Burger King and McDonalds regularly. One saturday I had a big mac meal with an extra big mac for lunch and a bonless banquet for tea and it did no harm what so ever. As long as you get your calories in it doesn't really matter where they come from.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Still got bugger all zip in me today ..... Training done, squats... Bench ... SOHP and some fluff
> 
> So... May just be Friday slump or it may be bugger all carbs kicking in.
> 
> I will re asses next week, see how Monday feels and maybe reduce the carb refeed days.


If you have no energy wouldnt you be better adding in more carbs, or changing your carb sources ? You might be dieting too hard. How many cals do you have on rest days ?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> On my last recomp I would visit KFC, Burger King and McDonalds regularly. One saturday I had a big mac meal with an extra big mac for lunch and a bonless banquet for tea and it did no harm what so ever. As long as you get your calories in it doesn't really matter where they come from.


I've done this. Upped my carbs yesterday and feel a lot better due to it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Rest day 2700 lift days 3500-3700

Only carbs are from milk (sugar) and bananas

It may just be a question of the body adjusting to its sources


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

aad123 said:


> On my last recomp I would visit KFC, Burger King and McDonalds regularly. One saturday I had a big mac meal with an extra big mac for lunch and a bonless banquet for tea and it did no harm what so ever. As long as you get your calories in it doesn't really matter where they come from.


Id agree to an extent. Its all providing you are putting the work in.

Because if you are eating clean or dirty, both ways will get you fat if you arnt working hard enough.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Realy bad headache ment to train legs tonight clocks ticking

No one else training are they? Dont want to get behind.

Give it a bit longer may have to do crapy bike instead


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mygym said:


> Realy bad headache ment to train legs tonight clocks ticking
> 
> No one else training are they? Dont want to get behind.
> 
> Give it a bit longer may have to do crapy bike instead


Sounds like most of us are suffering in one way or another today.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Sounds like most of us are suffering in one way or another today.


Yeah I think its lack if food!

Going to have some chips for tea and have another go!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mygym said:


> Yeah I think its lack if food!
> 
> Going to have some chips for tea and have another go!


Lalalalalalaaaaaaaaa

I'm not listening!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've just had fish, chips and baked beans. Oh yeah baby.

The best of it is it fits within my macros and calories, how are you low carb boys doing ?????? Hungry ???? :tongue:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I had 4 eggs. 3 slices of wholemeal toast and for dessert. Big bowl of ice cream and golden syrup.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I've just had fish, chips and baked beans. Oh yeah baby.
> 
> The best of it is it fits within my macros and calories, how are you low carb boys doing ?????? Hungry ???? :tongue:


Nope not in the slightest :whistling:

[email protected] the lot of ya


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Small Chicken pie and enough cabbage to give half of "water ship down" the sh1ts.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Cabbage or eggs on toast ??? Let me think....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

:lol:

I'm happy enough


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I dont want to worry any of you but I have added 25kg of muscule and lost 11% bf this week so far

Updated pic


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mygym said:


> I dont want to worry any of you but I have added 25kg of muscule and lost 11% bf this week so far
> 
> Updated pic


You been at that bleeding creatine again!!!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> You been at that bleeding creatine again!!!


No

I started using LA muscule vitamins made hell of a difference


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mygym said:


> No
> 
> I started using LA muscule vitamins made hell of a difference


Flash git


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

aad123 said:


> On my last recomp I would visit KFC, Burger King and McDonalds regularly. One saturday I had a big mac meal with an extra big mac for lunch and a bonless banquet for tea and it did no harm what so ever. As long as you get your calories in it doesn't really matter where they come from.


if I eat slightly out of line I put fat on lol. Its your body type that defines what you can eat I am sure.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

dbaird said:


> if I eat slightly out of line I put fat on lol. Its your body type that defines what you can eat I am sure.


I only ate like that on my cheat days. The rest of the time was clean as could be. The point was that you don't have to half starve yourself and live on a diet of chicken and broccoli to get results. Not that there's anything wrong with chicken and broccoli it's just about getting the balance right.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I only ate like that on my cheat days. The rest of the time was clean as could be. The point was that you don't have to half starve yourself and live on a diet of chicken and broccoli to get results. Not that there's anything wrong with chicken and broccoli it's just about getting the balance right.


I feel much better about enjoying pizza and film night with the kids now. God damn, that pizza was good!!!!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Think my cal's were still around 2000 yesterday, and I got a PR on deadlifts. 

Don't think I've lost any weight yet, so may lower cal's next week slightly.

Cardio tomorrow.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Saturday morning and I'm sat on my bike in front of tv watching pumping iron on dvd, oh yeah fasted of course.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

That's dedication on a sat morning. I'm just sat here feeling lazy after yesterday's rest day. No gym today so I will try and get some form of exercise in later but saturday is a family day.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Carb day!!........... That is all.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm on a camping trip!

So there's was fish and chips last night with a few pints, and Im just about to crank the stove up and make a full English, crazy golf later for cardio


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Ill be doing weights later (as I'm still on bike now) and going out tonight for my mates 40th birthday ..... guess ill be carbing up tonight


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Is anyone having tummy trouble ?

My guts are suffering, think its too much whey. Might have to increase my meat portions and reduce the whey.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Is anyone having tummy trouble ?
> 
> My guts are suffering, think its too much whey. Might have to increase my meat portions and reduce the whey.


Yeap I have had really bad guts for 3 weeks $ hits every day but no weight change!

Must be all fat!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Calories on non training days dropped to around 2000 now with still at least 250gms protein. Weight Training days eat till not hungry around 2600-2800

Edit

90 mins fasted finished


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Carb day!!........... That is all.


Enjoy!!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

faultline said:


> I'm on a camping trip!
> 
> So there's was fish and chips last night with a few pints, and Im just about to crank the stove up and make a full English, crazy golf later for cardio


Sounds great! Love camping.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Fasting till 12.

1lb gone this week (yay) back in the 180lb range so my goal is to get lower into that range and get back into the 170's.. (not in the month but after). Slowly slowly.

Hope you all have a great weekend - sounds well motivated in here, well done all.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Sounds like most of us are suffering in one way or another today.


nope no suffering..

chicken, egg and cheese salad for lunch, 1 hour circuits class after work, then chicken and veg curry (home made in a coconut flour sauce). Scrummy.. no rice left me room for.. Eton mess (strawberries, cream and meringue) for pudding.. it was treat night and a 3/4 glass serving was LOVELY!!! Could of ate more but was sensible with size of Cream we bought.

This morning.. down 1lb this week so happy with that.

Today fast till 12 then eat well again.  NO pudding haha.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> nope no suffering..
> 
> chicken, egg and cheese salad for lunch, 1 hour circuits class after work, then chicken and veg curry (home made in a coconut flour sauce). Scrummy.. no rice left me room for.. Eton mess (strawberries, cream and meringue) for pudding.. it was treat night and a 3/4 glass serving was LOVELY!!! Could of ate more but was sensible with size of Cream we bought.
> 
> ...


Uhhmm

I just had 4 scrambled eggs on 1 bit of granary bread


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Just chugged a shake to get the ball rolling... 2scoop MP whey, 100g fine oats, 50ml EVOO

500ml whole milk.

Feeling quite sick now  lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

mygym said:


> Uhhmm
> 
> I just had 4 scrambled eggs on 1 bit of granary bread


Ok that is suffering 

but then your BF is about 20-25% lower than Mine I'd say.. :innocent: how do you survive on those calories? are you doing IF 500 cals in one day?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> Ok that is suffering
> 
> but then your BF is about 20-25% lower than Mine I'd say.. :innocent: how do you survive on those calories? are you doing IF 500 cals in one day?


No!

After fasted cardio (with xdend aminos) I had a shake of

1 scoop matrix whey

1 scoop mp oats and whey

10 gms flaxseed

10gms ground almonds

5gms psyllium husk

Water

Then scrambled eggs

Then

Dinner was

Wholemeal roll

2 1/4 burgers

2 bacon

1 slice cheese

Then extend aminos while doing weights

Followed by

All in one shake and a scoop of whey


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Big legs and arm session with 45mins post workout cardio.

Post workout nutrition



I call it: PHMG Mess


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

^ What the hell is in that!?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Big legs and arm session with 45mins post workout cardio.
> 
> Post workout nutrition
> 
> ...


Da Fuq??

:lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Da Fuq??
> 
> :lol:


3 scoops of protein+carbs

Tub of low fat natural yogurt

Few scoops of ice cream

Golden syrup

Nice!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> 3 scoops of protein+carbs
> 
> Tub of low fat natural yogurt
> 
> ...


You sure there's not a sneaky mars bar in there? 

looks good mate.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> 3 scoops of protein+carbs
> 
> Tub of low fat natural yogurt
> 
> ...


this sounds like something I want to try!! :thumbup1:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

today has been

Bowl of porridge and protein powder

2 slices of garlic bread (pizza size)

2 fillets of salmon (cooking at the moment) in a bit of olive oil

followed by protein shake later


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Been a very poor diet day today, been out most of the day. Took the kids swimming then shopping for paint, carpets and curtains for the their bedrooms. Got home 4 hours later and there was bugger all in the fridge and as I was starving I had 2 bags of hula hoops, 2 yogurts and a whey shake while I waited for lunch to cook. After lunch off to Asda to do the shopping and I have finally sat down after leaving the house at 10.15 this morning. So far today I've had breakfast and lunch which isn't ideal, my protein will be very low today, 100g if I'm lucky. On the plus side we have a roast chicken in the oven and mash and veg to go with.

I'm still planning on getting the bike out this evening once the kids are in bed.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Today has mainly been beer.

Had a few with lunch to get started then, after the crazy golf with the kids, a few of us went to the 18 hole on site course, someone hit a hole in one and then had to buy us drinks all afternoon in the bar!

Just starting to sober up again after a spot of dinner and chilling out in the sun all evening


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:



> Today has mainly been beer.
> 
> Had a few with lunch to get started then, after the crazy golf with the kids, a few of us went to the 18 hole on site course, someone hit a hole in one and then had to buy us drinks all afternoon in the bar!
> 
> Just starting to sober up again after a spot of dinner and chilling out in the sun all evening


I like your approach to this recomp, not a conventional method but worth a punt.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm going to attempt to work out today's macros, should be interesting.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

^ I'm not gonna bother lol, back on the IF as of tomorrow, one day blowout won't make much difference (I hope)


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

We counting beer macs?? FFS.

Grub wise

Fat 199

Carbs 303

Pro 208

But an afternoon/night catching up with an old buddy has led to a lot of empty calories

About 8 pints of Guinness worth thus far


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Today's damage

2290 calories

Carbs 198g 36%

Protein 177g 32%

Fat 78g 32g 32%

Not ideal, back on track tomorrow.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> We counting beer macs?? FFS.
> 
> Grub wise
> 
> ...


8 pints each or altogether ?

I thought you southern boys only drank shandy. Sit back and wait....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha nah mate.... I'm from the north of the river so I'm from a line of drinkers 

Just calling it a day now... 12 pints a piece and im feeling a little hard done by... Lot of crap calories and I'm sober as a judge ... Plenty of iron though I guess


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Out for archery lesson this morning, a few hrs should burn some calories


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Strained my calf jogging this morning and can barely walk now. Stupid cardio, knew it'd be the death of me!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Strained my calf jogging this morning and can barely walk now. Stupid cardio, knew it'd be the death of me!


Right that's it.... Im not risking it!! :lol:

Hope it eases up mate.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Right that's it.... Im not risking it!! :lol:
> 
> Hope it eases up mate.


Yeah, don't do it mate, also up your cal's by a couple of thousand, the weight'll fall off you! Lol

Still limping, but it's not too painful, cheers mate. Going to go very easy on it though, as I pulled my other calf like this a few times, and just ignored it. Till it snapped! I'll have to put up a pic, looks like someone took a sword to it! So no jogging for a while.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Two words

BBQ overload.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm feeling fat today.... Just thought I'd share that.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Felt like I'd wasted this weekend so got my bike out and did a 45 min ride to make me feel like I'm putting something into this challenge. One week in and the measurements haven't changed a great deal so time to get my ass into gear.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Father in laws b'day today so BBQ today.

Need to find out the macros for venison steaks!

Other than a few beers (again) today wasn't too bad nutrition wise, but injury is no better


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Are you getting any sleep now ? I know it was difficult at first but has the pain eased off any ?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

What's the deal with myfitnesspal, I'm under my targets on all three macros but over my total calorie goal ? Wtf ?

Anyway today comes in at

2817 calories

225g protein

208g carbs

85g fat


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sleep is a bit easier but as soon as I roll onto that side it wakes me up.

The mfp thing, check the labels of everything you ate and add that up and then see the difference between the 2, could be wrong info in mfp


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Sleep is a bit easier but as soon as I roll onto that side it wakes me up.
> 
> The mfp thing, check the labels of everything you ate and add that up and then see the difference between the 2, could be wrong info in mfp


I tend to use the bar code scanner which is fairly good. I wasn't doubting the numbers but how the values could be under and the total be over. It must be because the calories in food don't only come from pro, carbs and fats ???


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Yesterday didnt go well for me lol. Half a bottle of rum. Loads of cider and a huge dirty kebab at 3am.

Oops. Great night mind. Night club had a bouncy castle in it hahaa.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

kebabs are full of protein, the bouncy castle is classed as cardio and cider apples are full of vitamins, also the alcohol will help shift some water. So all in all a good nights work.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

aad123 said:


> kebabs are full of protein, the bouncy castle is classed as cardio and cider apples are full of vitamins, also the alcohol will help shift some water. So all in all a good nights work.


Lol. I remember eating the kebab actually thinking. "Some good protein in this" :lol:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Start of week 2, hoping to be able to do more this week and definitely alot less alcohol!

2 things I'll measure start of every week is weight and navel.

Weight: 13.8 (-3lbs)

Navel: 35 (-0.5)

So things going in the right direction, weight is mostly water I think from the drop in carbs and look a bit leaner in the mornings


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Start of week 2, hoping to be able to do more this week and definitely alot less alcohol!
> 
> 2 things I'll measure start of every week is weight and navel.
> 
> ...


Things seem to be working for you even without the training. My waist has stayed exactly the same but I'm putting it down to hypertrophy in my abs. :whistling:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Can someone sense check my recomp macros & diet please?

6'1 - 187lbs - 26 - train 3 times a week (upper / lower / upper)

Maintenance cals - 2600

Lean bulk - 2900 cals split 50% carbs (325g) / 30% protein (215g) / 20% fat (65g)

Previously my fats have been far too high when eating medium amounts of carbs and as such it's gone on around my waist - not cool.

Diet is going to look like:

Breakfast:

1g cod liver cap

1g vit c + zinc

1 x banana

35g branflakes w 125ml semi skimmed

24g whey in water with 1/4 cup ground oats

Lunch 1: 10am

40g cheddar cheese

100g ham

4 slices wholemeal bread

prawn cocktail crisps

Lunch 2: 2pm

chicken breast fillet

125g express wholegrain rice

1 x sugarfree jelly

Post workout:

24g whey + 1/4 cup ground oats

Dinner: 8pm

2 cups broccoli

120g boiled potato

110g chicken breast

Evening snack:

1 x cherry yogurt

2 x peanut butter & jelly on wholemeal toast

1 x spoon manuka honey

Leaves about 10 cals left from macros which I'll leave as is.

What do people think on this? allowed a few small snacks as they fit macros ok - took the pop tarts I was going to have out to have more fibreous carb sources in.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks ok mate, I've also found with carbs n fats, ones gotta be high ones gotta be low, if there both medium it just don't work!

Are you submitting pics/ stats to this mate?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

empzb said:


> Can someone sense check my recomp macros & diet please?
> 
> 6'1 - 187lbs - 26 - train 3 times a week (upper / lower / upper)
> 
> ...


I would ditch the crisps, cerial and jelly and swap them for better options. You could add some eggs into breakfast and loose the branflakes as they are loaded with sugar. As for macros I would increase the protein to maybe 35%, fats to 25% and drop the carbs to 40%. Other than that it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

aad123 said:


> I would ditch the crisps, cerial and jelly and swap them for better options. You could add some eggs into breakfast and loose the branflakes as they are loaded with sugar.


Now that....sounds boring!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Now that....sounds boring!!


This game isn't meant to be fun.... is it ?

I was just trying to get the point across that if your calories are low then you should try and get the best from your food. If he was bulking on 4000 calories then I would advise to be a lot less strict but for a recomp your diet is the key. As a natural trainer you have to be a little more strict with diet, I'm not saying that assisted trainers aren't equally as strict but there is in my experience a little more room for manoeuver.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

aad123 said:


> This game isn't meant to be fun.... is it ?
> 
> I was just trying to get the point across that if your calories are low then you should try and get the best from your food. If he was bulking on 4000 calories then I would advise to be a lot less strict but for a recomp your diet is the key. As a natural trainer you have to be a little more strict with diet, I'm not saying that assisted trainers aren't equally as strict but there is in my experience a little more room for manoeuver.


lol, i know you are right....im just messing.

Im not assisted either anymore remember.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Right then, yesterdays diet.

m1. mass shake with whole milk

m2. chicken chow main (home made)

m3. 2 lean mince hamburgers, 2 buns, 2 waffles

m4. chicken chow main

Train

m5. 1/2 tub natural yogurt, 3 scoops ice cream, 3 scoops mass shake, drizzle of golden syrup

m6. hunters chicken, mash potato, peas

then a bag of minstrals with the film.

Not perfect, but still lots of quality food in there for growing.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fingers crossed I'm back on track after the weekend! ...... Can't have you boys running away with it now can we


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Right then, yesterdays diet.
> 
> m1. mass shake with whole milk
> 
> ...


That Pwo shake sounds lovely!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> I would ditch the crisps, cerial and jelly and swap them for better options. You could add some eggs into breakfast and loose the branflakes as they are loaded with sugar. As for macros I would increase the protein to maybe 35%, fats to 25% and drop the carbs to 40%. Other than that it doesn't look too bad.


There's good advice right there.

Only thing I'd say keep is the jelly, if it's the one I'm thinking of there's literally nothing in it!

It's like 2 calories or something, I could eat that when I'm fasting!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

I think acid reflux could be my friend in this recomp.

Yesterday I ate

Breakfast shake - scoop of whey, 60g oats, pint of milk

Lunch - half a salad box, and probably 80g chicken

Snack - pwo shake and apple

Tea - roast veg and a piece of fish

Snack - pre bed shake

Think that's around 1800cals, and I didn't even feel hungry. No dramatic changes yet, though I think my abs are a little more pronounced.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

faultline said:


> That Pwo shake sounds lovely!


It is. But its not a shake, its a big mess in a bowl.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> It is. But its not a shake, its a big mess in a bowl.


Defo gonna try this when i start properly bulking again!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Si Train said:


> Defo gonna try this when i start properly bulking again!


lol, you can use it when not bulking mate, providing its post workout. There is virtually no fat in there (or very minimal). Just high protein and simple carbs. All the carbs will be sucked up big time after a big training session plus i have a sweet tooth and this takes the edge off as its satisfied at least once a day.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Do you think it would work without the ice cream?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

As everyone else is sharing so will I.

Todays diet will be,

meal 1

1.5 scoops of whey

3 whole eggs

meal 2

220g chicken

1 wholemeal wrap

1 apple

3 soft gels

meal 3

200g steak

150g rice

0.5 whole egg

Hot chilly sauce

1 pear

meal 4

salmon fillet

sweet potato mash

mixed veg

meal 5

200g cottage cheese

1.5 scoops of whey

1 banana

If that doesnt hit my macros I will throw whatever is required into meal 5.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Si Train said:


> Do you think it would work without the ice cream?


Work?? its not a magic meal mate :lol: its just protein and carbs, no ice cream, less carbs lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Training and meals for me today:

Shoulders

behind neck press 4 sets

cable lat raise 4 sets

front delt cable raise 4 sets

DB lat raise giant set x2

rear delt fly 3 sets

Tri's

rope pulldown 3 sets

cable pushdown 3 sets

sculls 3 sets

Food:

m1. 3 scoops mass gainer

m2. 250g chicken breast, 300g potato

m3. 250g chicken breast, 300g potato

m4. 250g chicken breast, 300g potato

Train

m5. 3 scoops protein, 3 scoops ice cream, 1/2 tub low fat natural yogurt, golden syrup

m6. 3 mcdonalds hamburgers

Weight is up by about 1/2kg which will be intra muscular water from the creatine in my shake, but visually ive blown up which is nice as ive not eaten so many calories for a long time. Getting lots of comments and questions of what im on and when i say creatine....(and for once its the truth :lol: ) no one believes me haha.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm sure there will be more challenges, there was a good one a couple of months ago, 30 day arm challenge.

Maybe a winter bulk one....


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Work?? its not a magic meal mate :lol: its just protein and carbs, no ice cream, less carbs lol.


Haha i meant do you think it will taste like death without the sweetness from the ice cream


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Si Train said:


> Haha i meant do you think it will taste like death without the sweetness from the ice cream


Yeah mate, it will just like flavoured yogurt.

Even better, make your yogurt with low fat natural yogurt and mix in the protein, then freeze it.

Frozen yogurt. So good.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

can you use a 4week transformation from 1 year ago, lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

KJW said:


> Will there be more of these one month recomp things in future? Someone tagged me before it started but I've been on holiday (and will be) for another few weeks so no gym just pure r&r. How's everyone finding it so far?


I'm sure something will pop up in the new year as they normally do.

I'm finding the diet part easy, which is a bit worrying as it makes me think I'm doing something wrong. The difficult part is finding the time to get 4 weights sessions and 2 cardio sessions in per week.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

stone14 said:


> can you use a 4week transformation from 1 year ago, lol


Put some pics up so we can all see what progress is possible. I assume that you were receiving assistance of a chemical nature during your 4 weeks.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

aad123 said:


> Put some pics up so we can all see what progress is possible. I assume that you were receiving assistance of a chemical nature during your 4 weeks.


Yes but it was last summer 2012 25 day transformation it was a cut, results are very good I think. I can post them anyway when I get a minute


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Summer 2012

Bulkd fat watery 14st8lb










25 days later 13st12lb depleted










2day carb load 14st2lb










Cut cycle:

400mg dnp

50mcg t3

Ephedrine pre wo.

Was still running my bulk aas through this 4week period which was:

1500mg eq ew

500-1500mg test'e ew (max, see below)

500mg deca ew

400mg mast ew

Test I don't no because I felt my wc test500 was severly underdosed so I added in 2x250mg pharma test ontop of the 1g wc test500 I was using but because it felt underdosed I don't no exactly what dose of test I was on.

Am fasting cardio for 1hr, then wait 1hr post training before my 1st meal, 200mg dnp, 50mcg t3, ephs in water then off for my am cardio.

2nd 200mg dnp was with my evening mean which was basicly a takeaway or a big meals high carb,high protein, high fat. My gf at the time, and aye, was on the go constantly with the kids so she only had a chance to eat and relax was at night so that why it was normally takeaways.

I belive the am fasted cardio and the big meal pre bed made a big difrence in mt fat loss.

So that's it.

Also used mt2 for the tan lol....

From here I ran a high dose dry cycle 6weeker and got to 14st5lb


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd be happy with the fat and watery look. Amazing progress for only 25 days but I don't think us natty boys would come even close to that transformation in 6 months let alone 1 month.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

As said, great transformation, so there was no set diet? Just a calorie deficit and an IIFYM approach?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

faultline said:


> As said, great transformation, so there was no set diet? Just a calorie deficit and an IIFYM approach?


No set diet just am fasting, clean carbs minimal thru the day (but if I craved something I ate it) high protein, then a big meal with my 2nd dnp cap. Noticable fat loss form doing this.

Also 5g electrolites per 2litre of water, drank 4litre per day.

5g vitC ed

Myprotein superfood, think it was 10g ed.

What's iifym mean?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

If it fits your macros


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

@stone14 what's the reason behind 5 grams of vit c a day? I've been taking 2g lately as I heard its suppose to help with water retention, is that your reason too? And do you think 2g would be too low?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I just seen people on 3-5g ed and its cheap so went with 5g, I get the fizzies from asda 20x1g for £1

For an antioxidant and natural duretic.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

This recomp isn't going exactly to plan as this week I've gained 1lb but at least I now have a better idea of what my maintenance level is. I will measure skin folds again on the weekend and if they have dropped then I will keep things the same but if there is no change I will drop down to 2600 cals. At this rate I will just get the diet sorted by the end of the challenge. If things are working well then the combination of the diet and change in training may have stimulated some growth which would explain the weight gain or on the other hand I could just be eating too much. Who knows ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

RIGHT!....... Crap week, crap food, sodding life always gets in the way when I start something.

Going balls out full body session tomorrow, back in the hybrid 531 type thing next week.

Dropping rest day calls by a lot increasing carb day intervals....

Rant over.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> RIGHT!....... Crap week, crap food, sodding life always gets in the way when I start something.
> 
> Going balls out full body session tomorrow, back in the hybrid 531 type thing next week.
> 
> ...


I know how you feel mate, I've been on a right downer lately but just trained and got some more pbs so on the way again...... I hope!

My calories dropped to around 1800 on rest days lately far to low really


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mygym said:


> I know how you feel mate, I've been on a right downer lately but just trained and got some more pbs so on the way again...... I hope!
> 
> My calories dropped to around 1800 on rest days lately far to low really


It's shocking....if I've hit 1000 I would be surprised these last 2days.

Great work on the pb's though pal.

Good sign!!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Every joint in my body hurts nowadays need to back weight off but cant need to lift more must lift more


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mygym said:


> Every joint in my body hurts nowadays need to back weight off but cant need to lift more must lift more


That's the spirit!! ....... Especially when PBS are dropping!!

Keep ploughing you can rest up when the care home calls


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

They call every week but I dont hear the phone anymore


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mygym said:


> They call every week but I dont hear the phone anymore


 :lol:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dropped cals to 2600 from now on, see what happens ? Very much trial and error at the moment. Low cals are starting to kick in as I feel a flat.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Everyone seems down in dumps tonight!

Myself, I'll be stage ready in 2 days with all these roids I'm pumping in...


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Everyone seems down in dumps tonight!
> 
> Myself, I'll be stage ready in 2 days with all these roids I'm pumping in...


I've cheared up now, on diclofenac again!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Everyone seems down in dumps tonight!
> 
> Myself, I'll be stage ready in 2 days with all these roids I'm pumping in...


My mood is fine it's just a slight lack of energy. Quick cup of coffee and I was ready to go and after a good hard leg session I feel invogorated.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Well, sticking to my diet, feeling a little flat but not too bad. No change on the scales but I can see a difference, just hope everyone else'll be able to come the end of this challenge. Lol

Deadlifts today, my adrenalin's going already!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Full body session mauled.... Diet back on track  and the suns out too


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Well, sticking to my diet, feeling a little flat but not too bad. No change on the scales but I can see a difference, just hope everyone else'll be able to come the end of this challenge. Lol
> 
> Deadlifts today, my adrenalin's going already!


I certainly won't be giving up ! It's not in my nature.

We all need to support each other and well be fine.

Off out in a while with the eldest, he'll be on his bike while I jog along. Family friendly cardio. Of out for a meal later so I have adjusted my diet to suit so I don't go over my macros.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Day off work today?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Teacher training they call it, I call it can't be bothered to teach as the suns out.

Went out for 1 hour 20 mins and got back a sweaty mess, now playing wii sports, no rest for me today.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Carb day for me today, not going mad, just up to about 300g or so.

I've been under 150g everyday this week so far and tbh the low carb with the IF is taking its toll a bit, felt like sh!t yesterday, as soon as the eca wore off I was like a zombie the rest of the day.

Crap sleep last night due to ribs waking me up every 20 mins when I roll over, so bit of what I want today.

3rd day of eca today then 3 days off of it.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

On the bike for fasted cardio


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Wtf ! I'm sat on exercise bike and 10ft away my mrs decides to fry up bacon!

I love water with bcaa


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

BBQ on the go, beer in fridge and paddling pool filled. Time to relax and enjoy the sun.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Guys been mental busy with work and kiddies etc but have still been getting my gym on, just haven't been around much to post and keep updated. Got a spare afternoon so thought if pop by and say hi!

My weight has come down ever so slightly but kept most size and shape, abs have again made an appearance and vascularity seems to be improving.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Wondered where you had got too 

Calm down with all this ab n vasularity talk pal, I still look like ****


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

faultline said:


> Wondered where you had got too
> 
> Calm down with all this ab n vasularity talk pal, I still look like ****


Haha sorry dude. I'll be back around now, just had a cpl of major tenders at work to deal with and kids etc been mental busy.

Back and biceps tomorrow morning 9am on the dot. May even throw in an extra cardio sesh later in the day dependent on how I feel.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Guys been mental busy with work and kiddies etc but have still been getting my gym on, just haven't been around much to post and keep updated. Got a spare afternoon so thought if pop by and say hi!
> 
> My weight has come down ever so slightly but kept most size and shape, abs have again made an appearance and vascularity seems to be improving.


If your to busy to train then take a few weeks break, sounds like the rest of us need you to


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

mygym said:


> If your to busy to train then take a few weeks break, sounds like the rest of us need you to


Can't mate! Must win! Don't do losing  haha


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Can't mate! Must win! Don't do losing  haha


Good attitude:thumbup:

2nd place ok


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I'm hoping to be back training next week, hope so as I've got some catching up to do!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

mygym said:


> Good attitude:thumbup:
> 
> 2nd place ok


Ha! I'll take that. So long as there's more than two people competing of course!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

As long as I look better at the end than the start ill be happy with last,


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Same here mate. All joking aside pal I'm just happy to get some focus back on my diet and training and watch my body change.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Honestly you lot crack me up.... Seeing as I had a week off I figured I should put in the extra effort.

5k round the meadows... 27:33

Tooooo hot!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Honestly you lot crack me up.... Seeing as I had a week off I figured I should put in the extra effort.
> 
> 5k round the meadows... 27:33
> 
> Tooooo hot!


Thats nothing

I just had a plate of bbq ribs, Chinese ribs, chicken strips and chicken thighs

Whoops 360 calories over budget and all night to go


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mygym said:


> Thats nothing
> 
> I just had a plate of bbq ribs, Chinese ribs, chicken strips and chicken thighs
> 
> Whoops 360 calories over budget and all night to go


:bow:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ill say this about eca, it's a great appetite suppressor!!

Today's a 'refeed' day and I'm struggling to get 3000 cals done,


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

This personal journal is now finished and locked:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=3596887#post3596887

My New journal here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=4312913#post4312913


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mygym said:


> As long as I look better at the end than the start ill be happy with last,


Don't count your chickens, that last place is MINE!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Double espresso down, oats eaten, back and biceps about to get ruined. Get in the gym and out before it gets to Sahara level temperatures!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Possibly the hottest workout I've ever done. Unreal the temperature in there today. Back and biceps ruined. Now to relax in the sun!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Just back from 3 hrs of archery in the sun then later out kayaking in sea, too old for all this malarkey!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mygym said:


> Just back from 3 hrs of archery in the sun then later out kayaking in sea, too old for all this malarkey!


The kayaking sounds like real fun, your lucky you are able to get out there. No chance of me stuck almost smack bang in the middle of the country. Could have a swim in the canal dodging the shopping trollies and dead stuff.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Diet has been off this weekend due to BBQ yesterday and annual summer fair but tomorrow is another week so I really need to put some work in. I've dropped my calories down to 2600 and may reduce them to 2200 on non training days. This weeks measurements showed little change but skin fold measurements were down very slightly. I took some progress pics and there are some subtle changes but I need to keep pushing.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm knackered! Just back from kayaking in sea bloody hard work my shoulder is on fire!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mygym said:


> I'm knackered! Just back from kayaking in sea bloody hard work my shoulder is on fire!


Have you just got the one shoulder then ???


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Bad weekend guys. About 15 litres of ciders between 4 of us. Huge amounts of cornish pasties. Ssssoooo much over priced booze. Lots of doing fuc.k all. Did a lot of cardio in the form of surfing and awkward tent sex though...and sweated off about 10 litres from the mental heat.

Great weekend though. If we had this weather often, i wouldnt spend a grand each year to fly somewhere!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Great weekend though. If we had this weather often, i wouldnt spend a grand each year to fly somewhere!


Agreed! Only problem I had this weekend was as I am not drinking for 8 weeks I have had to listen to all the stories from the boys about their great nights out and sitting in the pub gardens all day Saturday and Sunday in the sun whilst I sat in the garden writing my diet and training plan for the week. Life just isn't fair sometimes


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've spent the last hour looking into recomp diets and I found a common theme running through them. One site gave a good list and method so I decided to give it a go.

The basic method is on training days you go +100 calories and rest days -500. On training days you have 1.5g of protein and 1g of carbs per lb of lean mass and the rest of the cals come from fat. On rest days you have 1.3g of protein and 0.5g of carbs per lb with the rest made up of fats.

So the new diet will be

Training

265g pro

160g carb

100g fat

2600 calories

Rest

225g pro

82g carb

75g fat

1900 calories

I have come up with 2 diets which closely match the above which I will try and stick with for the rest of the challenge and possibly beyond if it works.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Agreed! Only problem I had this weekend was as I am not drinking for 8 weeks I have had to listen to all the stories from the boys about their great nights out and sitting in the pub gardens all day Saturday and Sunday in the sun whilst I sat in the garden writing my diet and training plan for the week. Life just isn't fair sometimes


You sad bastard. No great story ever started with a diet plan and that shi.t. life is too short.

This weekend stories we will now recite for years will far outway "the summer i got below 10% bodyfat" :lol:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

PHMG said:


> You sad bastard. No great story ever started with a diet plan and that shi.t. life is too short.
> 
> This weekend stories we will now recite for years will far outway "the summer i got below 10% bodyfat" :lol:


Yea but I'll look ****ing good, all be it lonely and depressed but good all the same  haha

Barcelona end of August with the boys.... Going to more than catch up on the beers then!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Yea but I'll look ****ing good, all be it lonely and depressed but good all the same  haha
> 
> Barcelona end of August with the boys.... Going to more than catch up on the beers then!


Id never turn down any opportunity for memories because of a diet and some abbs. Each to their own though.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Id never turn down any opportunity for memories because of a diet and some abbs. Each to their own though.


Mate I used to be front and centre ok weekends like this, however I've set myself this goal and if I allow myself one day off that'll become two etc.

Once I am where I want to be then its eyes down game on and I'll be making some memories and nightmares all over again


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Bad day on Sunday, I had a fight with a Toblorone and won. Total mismatch really, the Toblorone never stood a chance, poor thing.

I did burn some cal's at the carnival though!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Rest day for me today. Got about 300 miles of driving to do, can't bloody wait!

Calves are still killing from training on Friday, back and biceps are burning from yesterday, hoping to get back in the gym tomorrow and get a quick cardio sesh done and get legs done for the week. Got the kids at the weekend, last thing I want to be doing is walking like John Wayne!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well from bad too worse... Eldest boy came back from his dads yesterday with a stomach virus.. Charming. So naturally the only one that has escaped so far is the OH.

getting quite disheartened now.

Zero calories today.... Lol least I will be leaner


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sound like your having a rough time lately with one thing and another. Chin up and keep positive, as you said you are defiantly in a calorific deficit.

I've been the the wife's PGD graduation all day, sweating my nuts of in a tent holding on to the idea of the free lunch. What a disappointment it was, I'm starving so time to eat some food as the lunch provided couldn't even be described as a snack there was so little of it.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

yes 1 shoulder working and one with shot rotar cuff hence no bench press overhead press etc etc


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

yes only one that works other has shot rotar cuff hench no benching or overhead press:mad:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Seems no food is the theme of the day, I've managed around 1000 cals so far but having about another 1000 for dinner in a minute!

Also gonna do this as part of strengthening the core:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Rest day for me today. Got about 300 miles of driving to do, can't bloody wait!
> 
> Calves are still killing from training on Friday, back and biceps are burning from yesterday, hoping to get back in the gym tomorrow and get a quick cardio sesh done and get legs done for the week. Got the kids at the weekend, last thing I want to be doing is walking like John Wayne!


I love a good long drive, especially in this weather.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I love a good long drive, especially in this weather.


Beats sitting in a sweaty office all day with no air con.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Seems no food is the theme of the day, I've managed around 1000 cals so far but having about another 1000 for dinner in a minute!
> 
> Also gonna do this as part of strengthening the core:


That would challenge my will to live, I hate training abs. I do them but it doesn't mean I have to like it :angry: .


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ive put this injury down to muscle inbalances, a weak core outweighed by a strong lower back so I need to strengthen and balance it out.

Apart from bits of 'extreme' core stuff I did once in a while I never trained abs and I don't particularly like it either but needs must and if I complete that 30 days I'll be on the right track.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I love a good long drive, especially in this weather.


I love driving as well, not when it's rush hour however on the m40 & m6, that's not so fun! Ha


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Had a jab yesterday in my right glute, 1ml DecaTest 500, 1ml Anavar and 0.5ml Prosus. Feel like I've been booted by a race horse today. Can't even sit properly.

Drive back to London from burnley later should be fun!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Had a jab yesterday in my right glute, 1ml DecaTest 500, 1ml Anavar and 0.5ml Prosus. Feel like I've been booted by a race horse today. Can't even sit properly.
> 
> Drive back to London from burnley later should be fun!












Lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Lol


Mate that looks like a blinding idea right bout now!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Had a jab yesterday in my right glute, 1ml DecaTest 500, 1ml Anavar and 0.5ml Prosus. Feel like I've been booted by a race horse today. Can't even sit properly.
> 
> Drive back to London from burnley later should be fun!


An odd question but do you inject yourself or does someone else do it for you. I dont think I could ever give myself an injection but I'm sure you would get used to it in time. Sounds bloody painful.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> An odd question but do you inject yourself or does someone else do it for you. I dont think I could ever give myself an injection but I'm sure you would get used to it in time. Sounds bloody painful.


I do it myself mate. My mrs knows I do it and isn't fussed at all but she wouldn't in a million years jab for me.

I'm only jabbing twice a week the TestDeca and Prosus, the anavar is an eod jab but other than giving a bit of a sting on the way in isn't too bad at all.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Had the best intentions of doing cardio today, leashed the dogs up, walked to the park......but instead of doing the normal circuit of up and down the hills and through the woods, I layed on the grass for an hour in the sun, then walked home.

Oh well I'm happy enough with the changes that are happening currently, leaning out a bit and getting some definition, rebuild workout 2 tomorrow


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Had the best intentions of doing cardio today, leashed the dogs up, walked to the park......but instead of doing the normal circuit of up and down the hills and through the woods, I layed on the grass for an hour in the sun, then walked home.
> 
> Oh well I'm happy enough with the changes that are happening currently, leaning out a bit and getting some definition, rebuild workout 2 tomorrow


Doing more than me:mad:


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Great workout for me today, and the gym's air con wasn't working at its best so was sweating like a beast!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My gyms air con is opening the fire exit door. Not the best place for HIIT but its just head down and get on with it.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok recompers, 10th July today so 18 days left to look awesome!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Time to knock it up a level and put some real work in.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Epic leg session going down. Squats, hacks, leg press, leg curls & exts, seated and standing calves. Ouch.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Well I'm walking like John Wayne already, not looking fwd to these inevitable DOMs tomorrow but no pain no gain!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Squatted for the first time in a month today, DOMS coming for me too!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

faultline said:



> Squatted for the first time in a month today, DOMS coming for me too!


Supposed to have a meeting in the morning, may end up cancelling it. Don't fancy getting stuck on the M25 with DOMs in my quads, hams and calves! Ha


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Quick update, just weighed myself, down to 91kg but don't feel like I've lost any size at all and in fact have had comments from the girlfriend that I look like I've grown ever so slightly but doubtful I feel.

Feeling absolutely on top of the world with the training and dieting. Struggled at first and I allow myself the odd treat here and there but over all been pretty much bang on the money this far.

Even if I don't win, I will certainly continue on with the plan and diet that I have in place at the minute as it seems to be working wonders


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Legs or cardio for me tomorrow, dependent on the temperature. If its too hot I will do a quick cardio blast and do legs on Friday. Trained shoulders and triceps earlier and my tris are still pumped now, some DOMS on the way for me to I think.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning boys and girls....

Apologies for going AWOL.. Virus or something pretty much put me in bed since Monday afternoon, 20+ hrs of sleep a day and not a lot else has taken its toll over the last three days.

Will try and introduce some food today... Although the thought of it already makes me wish I was back in bed asleep.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Morning boys and girls....
> 
> Apologies for going AWOL.. Virus or something pretty much put me in bed since Monday afternoon, 20+ hrs of sleep a day and not a lot else has taken its toll over the last three days.
> 
> Will try and introduce some food today... Although the thought of it already makes me wish I was back in bed asleep.


Glad you on the mend:thumbup:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mygym said:


> Glad you on the mend:thumbup:


Cheers mate.... At least I should be leaner come pic day lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I've not been training much:thumbdown:this week I suffer with low blood pressure but suddenly I have had high spikes settled down yesterday so hope to train tonight.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mygym said:


> I've not been training much:thumbdown:this week I suffer with low blood pressure but suddenly I have had high spikes settled down yesterday so hope to train tonight.


Fingers crossed its settled properly now then matey.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Well the DOMs have kicked in good and proper from legs yesterday. Chest and tri's today, good cardio session arranged for tomorrow and then 2 days off with the kids and enjoy this weather.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

By the sound of things to win this challange all anyone needs to do is stay alive, were dropping like flys.

As its nice and cool today I will give my legs a blast tonight.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

The "curse of the one month challenge"


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Chest and triceps done. Struggled through, strength just didn't feel there whatsoever today. Hoping a cpl of days off and I should be grand to crack bk on Sunday.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back in the game!

Did some sprint training at dinnertime today in the sun absolutely knackered! And took BP straight aftet

90/60 so down again:thumbup:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Diet is looking better today. Dropped some carbs from meals 1 and 2 to allow for more pre and post workout. Legs will be trained later this evening when it's cooled down.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Today's macs

Protein 98g

Fat 1g

Carbs 0.7g

:lol:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Today's macs
> 
> Protein 98g
> 
> ...


You hungry?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mygym said:


> You hungry?


Not in the slightest....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Today's macs
> 
> Protein 98g
> 
> ...


I thought you had put the bulk on hold ?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

This is me all be it two days after leg day


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Stoopid is as stoopid does

Low bar squats

60kg 1x16 1x10

SOHP

45kg 1x10 40kg 1x8

Deads

100kg 1x10 120kg 2x5

Smith bench

60kg 1x8 1x6

Pendlays

65kg 1x8 60kg 1x10

Some isolation machine fluff to make myself feel better....

Weak as a kitten.

On a positive note the casein stayed down last night so I'm going whole foods today!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Are you on solids now then ?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> View attachment 128546
> 
> 
> This is me all be it two days after leg day


I hammered my legs last night but not a thing did I feel this morning ?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I hammered my legs last night but not a thing did I feel this morning ?


I wasn't too bad yesterday, I always find its the day after the day after that my leg DOMs really a ****ing hit home


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been sat at my desk all day so my legs have had little use but like you it normally takes a few days to kick in.

Tonight is ment to be cardio but I quite honestly cant be bothered, might have a kick about with the kids but not a lot else.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I've been sat at my desk all day so my legs have had little use but like you it normally takes a few days to kick in.
> 
> Tonight is ment to be cardio but I quite honestly cant be bothered, might have a kick about with the kids but not a lot else.


I've got a cpl of days off luckily, got my kids all weekend so not training till Sunday night now. Going to chill and enjoy the weather and no doubt fck my diet right up ha!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

So how is this going to work, do we all post a picture after 4 weeks for people to judge?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Si Train said:


> So how is this going to work, do we all post a picture after 4 weeks for people to judge?


Sunday 28th July is the day to post after pics, and the judges are @solidcecil @C.Hill and @Mingster


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I've got a cpl of days off luckily, got my kids all weekend so not training till Sunday night now. Going to chill and enjoy the weather and no doubt fck my diet right up ha!


I've got to take the kids out for takeaway tonight then tomorrow I've got a BBQ family day at my new work then a stag do in the evening, my diet will be going to pot till at least Sunday afternoon/evening.

Try and fit a session in at some point tonight though


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

There's no way I'm entering a gym this evening, it's too nice outside. Need to make the most of the weather while we have it. Maybe some bike riding or footy with kids but nothing else.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back with a back session and some pbs maybe the few days easy helped!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Bang goes that diet. Blaming the kids


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Holy crap those carammmmmmellll biscuits look bloody nice

Can you delete pic please:mad:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

mygym said:


> Holy crap those carammmmmmellll biscuits look bloody nice
> 
> Can you delete pic please:mad:


I'll post the empty pack in about half hour mate


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I'll post the empty pack in about half hour mate


How do you neg people?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mygym said:


> How do you neg people?


Jealousy is a terrible thing.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

If it had been a bacon and cheese turnover I would had jumped on the "neg bandwagon"

I'm savoury not sweet!! Lol.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

How's that look Jim ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Heaven my man!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

More to come tomorrow. Got to love this summer weather.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

now, now you lot, stay strong, keep your eye on the prize


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've had a bit of a stressful week so need to let loose a bit this weekend, but saying that I'm loving being at a 'proper' job again.

Looking forward to tomorrow, me n my eldest are having a chopper ride out over the Thames and around the quayside at work , BBQ, then out on a stag-do.

Edit: the boy is not coming on the stag-do :laugh:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Well I hurt all over this morning

Fat dropping well so back on bike for fasted, it hurts


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

mygym said:


> Well I hurt all over this morning
> 
> Fat dropping well so back on bike for fasted, it hurts


No pain no gain! I'll save you some caramel biscuits for afterwards!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> No pain no gain! I'll save you some caramel biscuits for afterwards!


No need mate I have some water and bcaa, flavoured!

Caramel is a bad weaknesses, I haven't given in to it for months but could easily go a rocky bar or 2!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Well chuffed! Just getting ready to take the kids out and my eldest said my back looks like I've got wings now! Either he's just being complimentary or he's after summat!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Well chuffed! Just getting ready to take the kids out and my eldest said my back looks like I've got wings now! Either he's just being complimentary or he's after summat!


That comment will last a long time, remember it next time you train and use it.:thumbup:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Looky what I found over the road at the local rugby club. Think ill be doing some tyre flips tomorrow


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> View attachment 128790
> Looky what I found over the road at the local rugby club. Think ill be doing some tyre flips tomorrow


Smart,

I do archery at a local rugby club and last werk there were 2 tyres on pitch I was desperate to run over and try to flip them!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Dropping the kids back this morning / afternoon. Will have enough time for a boulder shoulder session in the gym then a quick 30 minute blast on the bike at my home gym.

Time to feel that burn again!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Well I hit Septembers target this weekend 35" gut well chuffed stayed 35" sat and sunday morning so ill be avin that!

Off to get sunstroke doing archey now then back for a bbq so ill stick an inch back on gut!

Try to do something tonight when cools down a bit, my gym is in my conservatory its a little warm in there!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

mygym said:


> Well I hit Septembers target this weekend 35" gut well chuffed stayed 35" sat and sunday morning so ill be avin that!
> 
> Off to get sunstroke doing archey now then back for a bbq so ill stick an inch back on gut!
> 
> Try to do something tonight when cools down a bit, my gym is in my conservatory its a little warm in there!


Well done mate! Stick to the salad at the BBQ to make sure  ha


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The new re-comp diet seems to be working. Lost half an inch of the waist this week but only dropped 1lb in bodyweight. Training chest and biceps in about half an hour. Not really feeling up for it as eldest son had a friend to sleep over last night and they were still messing around at half two this morning then little brother was up at seven so I'm feeling a bit knackered this morning. If I had the choice I would train later in the day but the gym shuts at two so I will just have to get a strong coffee in me and hope for the best. The only positive is the current training only takes about 45mins per session so it will be over fairly quickly.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mygym said:


> Well I hit Septembers target this weekend 35" gut well chuffed stayed 35" sat and sunday morning so ill be avin that!
> 
> Off to get sunstroke doing archey now then back for a bbq so ill stick an inch back on gut!
> 
> Try to do something tonight when cools down a bit, my gym is in my conservatory its a little warm in there!


Our conservatory is amazingly hot already so if I were you I would leave it until this evening. It was so hot in there yesterday that you couldn't even sit in there it was just too uncomfortable, even the cat couldn't cope with the heat.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Right just written my workout for today 

Smith machine shoulder press

5sets 10-15 last set Dropset

DB lateral raise

4 sets 12-15 last till failure

Front raises

4 sets 12-15 last till failure

Upright row barbell

3 sets 10 reps

Rear flies (machine)

5 sets 15 reps

Shrugs (DBs)

Gonna run the rack on this, start on the heaviest you can manage and then till failure all the way down to the 2.5kg or wherever you can manage without throwing up!

Afterwards I'm planning on hitting the bike at the gym in my flats for 20-30 minutes but we'll see how I feel after this


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Holly crap its hot!

Only lasted 2 hrs doing archery cant cope in this heat


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Later...


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Think I just lot about ten kilos in sweat in the gym. Epic shoulder sessions for the ages though!

Smith press

40kg 15x

70kg 12x

80kg 8x

40kg till failure

Laterals

12.5kg 15x

15kg 12x

17.5kg 10x

15kg 12x

12.5 15x

Upright rows

50kg 15x

60kg 15x

70kg 12x

40kg 20x

Front raises (preloaded bar)

20kg 12x

17.5kg 15x

15kg 20x

Rear flies (machine)

56kg 12x

49kg 15x

42kg 20x

Shrug rack

150kg 8x

100kg 12x

50kg 5 sets till failure

Hurting like **** now! Cardio is getting bumped till the morning, no way in blue hell I'm doing anything else today!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Well done mate, good going let alone in this heat


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

mygym said:


> Well done mate, good going let alone in this heat


Cheers mate, smashing in a shake and post workout meal now. Going to Ming on the lawn outside now and catch some rays!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Think I just lot about ten kilos in sweat in the gym. Epic shoulder sessions for the ages though!
> 
> Smith press
> 
> ...


Very nice workout, huge amount of volume. You must have covered all bases with that lot. After a session like that no cardio is required, you have done enough and then some.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Very nice workout, huge amount of volume. You must have covered all bases with that lot. After a session like that no cardio is required, you have done enough and then some.


Cheers mate. Shoulders are my favourite session and tend to react better to volume training I've found.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Oooppssiieee!!!!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Well temperature in conservatory dropped right down to 30c so did chest and shoulders,

Shoulder still hurts hence no big weights but managed OHP and db bench press plus a couple more PBs !

Dips

Bw x 15 reps

+15kg x10

+25kg x 10

+35kg x 10 PB

+35kg x 9

OHP (shoulder width) 

10kg bar x 15

Total 20kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

DB bench press flat

12kg x 10

12kg x 12

DB bench incline (hurts to much) 

12kg x 10

DB decline press 

12kg x 20

16kg x 12

22kg x 15

DB front raises

9kg x 15

9kg x 15

9kg x 15

Cable face pulls

60kg x 10

67kg x 10 PB

75kg x 10 PB

lateral raises

11kg x 12

11kg x 12

11kg x 12

Internal cable rotar cuffs

7.5kg x 15

7.5kg x 15

External cable rotar cuffs

7.5kg x 12

7.5kg x 15

And BP straight after

105/62

Pulse 115

So happy with that


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Ladies and gents two weeks today till end of recomp!!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You guys love a bit of volume. Two good sessions posted today, makes me feel like I need to do more.

Had a slight slip up on diet today. Went to moms for dinner and had a big old slice of fruit cake for pudding, followed by another then 3 viscount biscuits. Feeling sick now, sugar overload. Might do a bit of cardio later when the sun goes in to make up for the treats.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So putting the debacle that was the last two weeks behind me it's time to get things back on track.

Too bloody hot to sleep last night so eventually gave up at 4am, packed my bag and decided on a gentle 3k jog-a-bout round the meadows.

Quickly escalated into a guesstimate cross country courtesy of a thick rolling mist but still enjoyable enough.

Just chugging a pre-gym shake and enjoying the sunrise.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Intensity being turned up a notch now for the final two weeks. Got a couple of meetings in town this morning and then will be hitting the gym this evening.

All about back and biceps, another high volume routine being put together as I've got minimal time this week to train due to work commitments and kids so cardio may be a struggle. High volume and intensity to get round this.

A few people have noticed a difference in me since this all kicked off, lets hope it's continues!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Keep it going folks. We're approaching the business end of things now:thumbup1:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> So putting the debacle that was the last two weeks behind me it's time to get things back on track.
> 
> Too bloody hot to sleep last night so eventually gave up at 4am, packed my bag and decided on a gentle 3k jog-a-bout round the meadows.
> 
> ...


You put me to shame, I couldn't get back to sleep last night after our littlest one woke us up, so I went down stairs and ate half a chocolate orange. I was actually quite proud of myself for only eating half, till I read your post. Thanks for making me feel bad!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Not really been on here in the last week, but still keeping to my diet, and still getting in the gym. Don't think there's going to be as much of a change as I wanted and expected, to be honest. But I've still got time yet, and my calf's feeling better now so I should be able to start some jogging again.

Hope you've all been keeping well.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Not really been on here in the last week, but still keeping to my diet, and still getting in the gym. Don't think there's going to be as much of a change as I wanted and expected, to be honest. But I've still got time yet, and my calf's feeling better now so I should be able to start some jogging again.
> 
> Hope you've all been keeping well.


Lol apologies for earlier bud.... Sometimes you just gotta do what you can.. Plus in 2weeks behind you lot!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Back and Biceps today. Energy levels weren't anywhere near where they were yesterday so going to take a day off tomorrow and recoup with some 'sexy time' at the Mrs place 

Today's routine

T-Bar Rows

60kg x12

70kg x10

80kg x10

Seated Rows

70kg x12

84kg x12

105kg x8

Stiff Arm Pull Down

50kg x20

60kg x20

70kg x20

Lat Pull Downs

84kg x8

91kg x6

98kg x6

Hammer Curls (DBs)

16kg x15

18kg x15

20kg x12

21's

17.5kg

20kg

25kg

Finished off with some basic bicep curls till failure with the 8kg DBs, did that 4-5 times and got a major burn going in my arms.

Now for chicken & a shake!!!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Good stuff! I'm giving myself the day off today as i think i've trapped a nerve in my trap and my arm has felt a bit funny all day because of it!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I compared my start of this pic with one of yesterday, big difference well pleased. 

2 weeks to go then I'm going to take a week out of training (probably not but I would like to) and then go maintenance calories for a while.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mygym said:


> I compared my start of this pic with one of yesterday, big difference well pleased.
> 
> 2 weeks to go then I'm going to take a week out of training (probably not but I would like to) and then go maintenance calories for a while.


Don't get me wrong I'm pleased for ya but

[email protected]!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Is it hot?

Well I went into conservatory to train legs. ?....... its so hot!

Dont know how i did but I did, mind you felt sick and wanted to cry!

Anyway

Front squats

30kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

65kg x 10 PB

Back squats

65kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10 just couldn't do anymore (wimp)

DB lunges 1 side at a time static

18.5kg x 10

18.5kg x 10

Toe press standing (just about)

80kg x 15

80kg x 15

Thigh curl

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

Knee extension

70kg x 15 (max weight I can get on)

70kg x 2! CRAMP IN LEG AAHHHHH

did I say it was hot?

Well did some may not of been great but could of sat and watched tv.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Don't get me wrong I'm pleased for ya but
> 
> [email protected]!


Dont worry to much my legs still look crap but with less fat!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Back workout later when it cools down, if it cools down. Got some creatine and a pre-workout to try out. Might give me a little boost, worth a try.


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

Alrite guys, hope everyone's training is going well and we are all near our goal for the challenge


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

aad123 said:


> Back workout later when it cools down, if it cools down. Got some creatine and a pre-workout to try out. Might give me a little boost, worth a try.


Trained chest at 6 and it was pretty bad in my gym. Sweat streaming off me lol. Youve just gotta go and get it done mate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I finished training just over an hour ago and despite having a shower I'm still sweating. When I got home my top was ringing wet, looked like I'd done 5k on the treadmill. Might just go and stand in the garden in my pants. Could we have the next re-comp challenge in the winter please. On the plus side if nothing else my skin will be slightly darker or at least redder in the final photos.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Stuck in two minds today.... Full body alfresco HIIT type runabout tonight round the meadows or a blast on the the old bike...


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Stuck in two minds today.... Full body alfresco HIIT type runabout tonight round the meadows or a blast on the the old bike...


Get your self out in the fresh air, make the most of the summer as we don't get one like this every year. I would go with the bike personally as its better on the knees.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Absolutely done in from two hard training days, DOMs for days in my shoulders and back. Did get a good cardio session in last night with the Mrs however  Tonight however I will be 'washing my hair' & in bed by 7pm the way I feel!!!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Absolutely done in from two hard training days, DOMs for days in my shoulders and back. Did get a good cardio session in last night with the Mrs however  Tonight however I will be 'washing my hair' & in bed by 7pm the way I feel!!!!


A young lad like you feeling tiered. :confused1:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> A young lad like you feeling tiered. :confused1:


Had a hard paper round mate!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Biceps and triceps done tonight with the aid of my new friend's


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Had a hard paper round mate!


Tell me about it, mine was up hill both ways.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Tell me about it, mine was up hill both ways.


i had the same round as you! ;-)


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Ahahahaha I've come to the conclusion there is something seriously wrong with me.

Hit the woods on the old mudder










Found a bench next to a suitable tree

Tri cep dips 1x50

Push ups 1x40

Hammer chins 1x25

Cooked!!

Deads in 10 hrs


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Ahahahaha I've come to the conclusion there is something seriously wrong with me.
> 
> Hit the woods on the old mudder
> 
> ...


Oh to be young

I'm tired just reading that:thumbup:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Little arm workout from earlier

Bicep and triceps done as a little extra workout.

Ez curls

30kg x11

50kg x 10

70kg x 6 PB

70kg x 5

50kg x12

DB curls

22.5kg x 12

22.5kg x 10

DB hammer curls

22.5kg x 12

22.5kg x 9

Scull crushers

50kg x 12

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

Close pushdowns

45kg x 15

45kg x 15

Single arm extension

R

16.5kg x 12

L

16.5kg x 5 shoulder hurt  so

Close hands press ups to lower chest

12

12

12


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

mygym said:


> Little arm workout from earlier
> 
> Bicep and triceps done as a little extra workout.
> 
> ...


How fking heavy we're those curls!!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Back to training today after work, nice session to get going again.

Diet has been terrible lately, breaks at work are very erratic ATM so some days i can't get to my grub for a long while.

Also I'm out of protein powder and struggling to hit my macros so I'll have to order some.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> How fking heavy we're those curls!!


To heavy! Skin nearly burst veins and all sorts appearing


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Macros so far today


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mygym said:


> Little arm workout from earlier
> 
> Bicep and triceps done as a little extra workout.
> 
> ...


There's nothing little about that lot my friend. Good going.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've really been making sure my diet is spot on for the last few days. Planning every days food a day in advance enables me to allow for the evening meal making sure I hit as close to my targets as possible. I'm starting to get used to the low cal days as well as I didn't feel hungry at all and I only had 1950 calories all day, I thing 5L of water helped keep me full.

As I was getting changed after work today I noticed the 5pm bulge has gone down a bit. I know I can't be the only one but my waist seams to grow about two inches during the day. Wake up looking like a bodybuilder and go to bed looking like a power lifter.

Shoulders and triceps tomorrow then legs on either Thursday or Friday.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> There's nothing little about that lot my friend. Good going.


Chears just wish shoulder would recover quicker.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I've really been making sure my diet is spot on for the last few days. Planning every days food a day in advance enables me to allow for the evening meal making sure I hit as close to my targets as possible. I'm starting to get used to the low cal days as well as I didn't feel hungry at all and I only had 1950 calories all day, I thing 5L of water helped keep me full.
> 
> As I was getting changed after work today I noticed the 5pm bulge has gone down a bit. I know I can't be the only one but my waist seams to grow about two inches during the day. Wake up looking like a bodybuilder and go to bed looking like a power lifter.
> 
> Shoulders and triceps tomorrow then legs on either Thursday or Friday.


Yeah same here changes by the hour, infact sometimes I think Christ gut gone down must measure it by the time I get tape I've put an inch on lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Up early for some fasted cardio good old fashioned steady state on the bike.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Quick 200 mile drive back from the Mrs house, couple of hours of work at home and then my favourite & at the same time least favourite day of the week.... LEG DAY


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ah leg days, we all love to hate them. I'm amazed at the number of people I see who never train their legs. Must be too much for some people. BB curls in the squat rack does not count as leg training.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Legs obliterated. Didn't have much time so kept it very simple and quick today;

1 warm up set 60kg squats

4 sets, sumo stance squats, 130kg 20x

Laying leg curls

3 sets till failure on 40kg

Leg Extension

3 sets till failure, started on 70kg, then 7kg increments thereafter

Seated calf raises

3 sets till failure at 80kg

Standing calf raises

3 sets till failure, full stack, no weights listed on it

Walking like bambi now!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So my target was to get to around 12% bf this year then stay around that,

well I know the electric testers arnt the best way of doing bf but got tested in the gym at work this morning on a 'good' set and it reads 11.2% gym instructors said it was to low and should put some fat back on I said looks like I'm heading for 8% lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Treating myself to a chicken bhuna tonight, made by myself of course. My diet hasn't been the best as of late, reasonably clean but have slipped a couple of times.

Can see a difference in myself from when we all started and also ppl (mrs etc) have commented. If anything I think I may have grown ever so slightly but I am running a high test / deca course currently so that is to be expected of course.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone training legs twice a week? I want to but it takes me a week to get other a leg day:mad:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

mygym said:


> Anyone training legs twice a week? I want to but it takes me a week to get other a leg day:mad:


Dependent on how I feel tomorrow I may go do some hamstrings and ab work. Normally tho just the once a week for me


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I've tried sprint training as well but thats just as bad, only way I have done it in the past was to lesson the weight but then I feel no benefit. May try v short leg days maybe

Squats front and back one day then

Thigh curl knee extensions and toe press another maybe?

Just an excuse not to have rest days!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm having a fat day today. Feeling a little drained from sitting in a hot office for the last week, starting to get on my tits now. Seriously how expensive can an air con unit be ????


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I'm having a fat day today. Feeling a little drained from sitting in a hot office for the last week, starting to get on my tits now. Seriously how expensive can an air con unit be ????


Bought 2 today £500 each for prisoners to cool down, I'm sweating my nuts off in a poxy office with a flat roof and no air but I'm not bitter:mad:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I'm having a fat day today. Feeling a little drained from sitting in a hot office for the last week, starting to get on my tits now. Seriously how expensive can an air con unit be ????


I thought office based staff were governed by health and safety upper limit working temperatures?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

There is no upper limit only a lower limit as I've found out on the MANY h&s courses I've done over the last 2 weeks.

Dubai has an upper limit of 50c but the forecast never goes above 47 or 48......


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

There was talk this week of an MP trying to bring in a max indoor temp limit of 30c but that will never happen.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Taken a days rest today, training down at Crayford tomorrow afternoon with @BatemanLondon and then again Saturday with the Mrs when she comes to stay at mine. Just too hot, feel constantly drained all the time!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> I thought office based staff were governed by health and safety upper limit working temperatures?


No there is no upper or lower temps anymore, 31'c in my office by 11.00 today feel like death!

I came home and sat in the kids paddling pool tonight!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

All the lads from work have gone to the pub this dinner time for a cool pint of cider, I stayed behind with my chicken salad and wholemeal roll. This is dedication of the highest order.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> All the lads from work have gone to the pub this dinner time for a cool pint of cider, I stayed behind with my chicken salad and wholemeal roll. This is dedication of the highest order.


Good man!

I'm sat outside Crayford Weights and Fitness ready to go and decimate my arms and calves in 31 degree heat.

It's sh!t being healthy sometimes!!!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

No air con in the gym ????

I'm happy enough sat here because I know if I had a drink it would make me super hungry and the snack machine would be raided so Ill stick with my salad and small waist.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Good man!
> 
> I'm sat outside Crayford Weights and Fitness ready to go and decimate my arms and calves in 31 degree heat.
> 
> It's sh!t being healthy sometimes!!!!


That your usual gaff then bud??


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Good man!
> 
> I'm sat outside Crayford Weights and Fitness ready to go and decimate my arms and calves in 31 degree heat.
> 
> It's sh!t being healthy sometimes!!!!


Thats a nice looking gym. A bit different to my crap hole.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> That your usual gaff then bud??


No mate. Just driven over to train with @BatemanLondon for the afternoon


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Thats a nice looking gym. A bit different to my crap hole.


Top quality place mate. Defo recommend popping in


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> No mate. Just driven over to train with @BatemanLondon for the afternoon


Fair play mate... Thought you were another local lad.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Fair play mate... Thought you were another local lad.


Wish I was more local to here. Been a few times, awesome gym


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's a bit out of the way for me. A 2 hour drive for an hour in the gym then 2 hours home is a bit much. Nice looking gym though.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> It's a bit out of the way for me. A 2 hour drive for an hour in the gym then 2 hours home is a bit much. Nice looking gym though.


Some beasts training in there today. Some fella 45 years old and would put most 25-30 year old aspiring pros to shame, unreal


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Some beasts training in there today. Some fella 45 years old and would put most 25-30 year old aspiring pros to shame, unreal


When I can mix it up with the big boys without making a tit of myself I will get down there


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> When I can mix it up with the big boys without making a tit of myself I will get down there


I'm not a small bloke by any stretch but I felt like a complete noob stood next to some of the mass monsters there....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I'm not a small bloke by any stretch but I felt like a complete noob stood next to some of the mass monsters there....


Maybe I will leave it a little longer then


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Back and bit of biceps done in the tropical conservatory, good session


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Mrs just took some pics of me (no I had trousers on!) Shock I actually look how I wanted to look scared the crap out of me cant belive I look like that.

No maybe not as ripped or big as 99% on here but I'm well chuffed, sorry to ramble on but had to tell someone!

Not every one understands smiling at half naked pics of myself!!!!!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

mygym said:


> Mrs just took some pics of me (no I had trousers on!) Shock I actually look how I wanted to look scared the crap out of me cant belive I look like that.
> 
> No maybe not as ripped or big as 99% on here but I'm well chuffed, sorry to ramble on but had to tell someone!
> 
> Not every one understands smiling at half naked pics of myself!!!!!!


Tried explaining the whole posting pictures thing so other men can evaluate my physique to the gf. Got a rather strange look and a reply of 'I don't want to know'


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Tried explaining the whole posting pictures thing so other men can evaluate my physique to the gf. Got a rather strange look and a reply of 'I don't want to know'


Yeah but if I met you I wouldn't show you my pics !


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

mygym said:


> Yeah but if I met you I wouldn't show you my pics !


Wouldn't need to


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Great bicep and calf session today, still feeling the pump in my arms now a few hours later.

Amazing the difference training with decent gear and someone else pushing ya can make.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Great bicep and calf session today, still feeling the pump in my arms now a few hours later.
> 
> Amazing the difference training with decent gear and someone else pushing ya can make.


When your in the zone there's no stopping is there. I cant wait to train again!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm having a "fat day" so you can all bugger off!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've killed my legs earlier and feeling good right now... Life is good.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I had really good back session earlier, fully recovered or so I thought, just been down the park with my son sprinting/jogging/walking discovered I hadn't recovered..... I ache now:cool:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning lads...... Who's doing what this weekend then?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Morning lads...... Who's doing what this weekend then?


Not sure later but just climbed onto bike for fasted cardio and it hurts already

Edit

60mins done


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Going to test out my dicky calf later today with a bit of light jogging, want to build up to some regular hill sprints. Bit late for this recomp, but better late than never!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I was just saying earlier I got family staying so it kinda throws me out of sorts...

Try and squeeze in a bike blast or some lifting rounds maybe.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just of swimming with the kids then relax. Might get the bikes out later for a leisurely ride.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh right I'm going shopping then


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

First pastry I have had in 6 months,

Nice though


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The recomp ' curse' is once again kicking my ****, the bug I had earlier in the week has taken me down last few days.

Nothing doing at all, over and out


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Picked the Mrs up from Euston last night, had every intention of training today but that's gone well outta the window.

Just polished off 2 quarter pounder meals from maccy d's on top of the 3 meals I've already had today and about to start on two bottles of champagne.

Diet? What fcking diet!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Picked the Mrs up from Euston last night, had every intention of training today but that's gone well outta the window.
> 
> Just polished off 2 quarter pounder meals from maccy d's on top of the 3 meals I've already had today and about to start on two bottles of champagne.
> 
> Diet? What fcking diet!


Make sure you enjoy yourself this time

Because

"its still your feckin set"

Get back on track tomorrow!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

mygym said:


> Make sure you enjoy yourself this time
> 
> Because
> 
> ...


Oh trust me, I've had my enjoyment and some already today ha!

But yeah back in the gym tomorrow for shoulder smash. All about 'dem gains!'


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Right sit rep after yesterday;

Ate c10k calories in various forms of sh!t

Drank far too much

Feel like absolute death now



Back in the gym later on however to sweat it out and smash out this final week of training!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

:lol:

Yesterday All you can eat Chinese which consisted of a LOT of dry meat dishes and nothin else, a BBQ for lunch .....

Today... Bacon & eggs.... BBQ .....more BBQ

If its not meat I haven't touched it...


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I had my first bit of pastry for 6 months yesterday, ended up 1000 calories over and 100gms of protein under by the end of the day

Bad weekend

Today

Shake

Shake

Scrambled eggs and bacon



Edit

Bbq ! Again !

Homemade burgers

Steak

Gammon

Wholemeal roll x3

Chicken skewers pineapple, peppers, mushrooms

Peanuts

Pringles

You would never know were in last week of this recomp!

Edit

Chocolate


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Fingers crossed I'm shaking this bug now, that's the last time I drink out the Thames.

New week tomorrow so time to get things on track, deadlifts will have to do one for a while as after those light ones last week my ribs were hurting till today.

HAVE to get my diet sorted as its been terrible this last week or 2, I need to sort out work food!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Drinking out of the Thames ? Do you glow in the dark now ?

This week will be all out training and cardio with a very tight diet. As its the last week I'm sure we will all be pushing just that little bit harder.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Leg day in 33 degrees - Mental!

Squats

60kg x20

100kg x15

140kg x10

60kg till failure

Leg extensions

3 sets 119kg 12x

4th set till failure on 77kg

5th set till failure on 49kg

Leg curls

3 sets 40kg 15x

4th set till failure 30kg

5th set till failure 20kg

We had puke, sweat and blood today. All in all a good leg session!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Edit - double post


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Just did a quick side by side pic stitch of my legs and measured them also (both just post workout) and I can see a real difference and I've gained a half inch on my upper leg and also on my calves. Well fcking happy!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Just did a quick side by side pic stitch of my legs and measured them also (both just post workout) and I can see a real difference and I've gained a half inch on my upper leg and also on my calves. Well fcking happy!


Nice one it makes the hard work worth it in the end:thumbup:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

mygym said:


> Nice one it makes the hard work worth it in the end:thumbup:


Indeed!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Final push huh boys.......

Personally I'm dropping macs and slightly increasing carbs, the weathers knocking me bandy without the deficiency too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

The-One said:


> Dont wanna sound stupid but whats a recomp and how do u do it.


In essence drop fat build muscle, maintain body weight.

Just a question of diet and training tweaks.

Personally I'm calorie cycling on a low carb approach.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

The-One said:


> and how do do that eat at maintenance, i have no clue?


I'm eating above maintenance on training days and under on cardio/rest days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Question all

Including our leader @faultline

So i wont be around this week or weekend at least unless things change not sure about getting pics up later so as I took some at the weekend any chance of putting them up now?

If not no worries ill just neg everyone


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

mygym said:


> Question all
> 
> Including our leader @faultline
> 
> ...


Neg away!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Neg away!


Not sure how to never had to neg anyone before!

Probably work it if I have to


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

mygym said:


> Not sure how to never had to neg anyone before!
> 
> Probably work it if I have to


No it's cool, you post the pics when you want bud, I'm proud of my green bar ha!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

You can post early just not late


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok sorry this is week early but my loss of a week I guess

Anyway as of 19th july

Weight 211lbs -2lbs

Height still 6'4" (not checked!)

Gut 34 7/8" so dropped 5/8"

Legs pic 14th/7

Diet was kept very clean 95% of the time

Around 1800 cals not weight days

Around 2500 weight days

So way under but this has been steadily dropping since January when my cut started (was 3500-4000 cals)

Fasted cardio weekends steady state on bike

And non fasted some nights.

Odd days sprinting at dinnertime at work and odd night

3hrs archery on Sundays (killer on rear delts!)

Kayaking in sea a few times.

No alcohol just water and grean tea!

2 weeks epi and 2 weeks pct in this 4 weeks

HOME TRAINING IN HOT CONSERVATORY!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mygym said:


> Ok sorry this is week early but my loss of a week I guess
> 
> Anyway as of 19th july
> 
> ...


Look pretty damn lean to me, mate!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mygym said:


> Ok sorry this is week early but my loss of a week I guess
> 
> Anyway as of 19th july
> 
> ...


Very nice progress, got me worried now as I haven't made nearly half as much progress.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Look pretty damn lean to me, mate!


Thanks mate

Bodyfat electrical type scales in work gym put me at 11% bf dont think I'm that low but my aim was 12% by next year so pretty chuffed with results.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Is painting bedroom wall classed as cardio ??? If so I've done 3 hours cardio today :thumb: . Cardio or not it got me sweating like a pig.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Any thoughts on my bf % guesstimate?,!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

From what I was told a while back your abs become vivible at roughly 10 to 11% bodyfat so I would say your around that figure.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm starting to get a bit worried now as everyone seem to be changing their AVI picks and looking very lean :cursing: I think maybe I should have done a little more cardio ?

I will weigh in tonight and see where I am but I may have to drop the cals for the remaining time, but will it make a difference over 4 days ?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I'm starting to get a bit worried now as everyone seem to be changing their AVI picks and looking very lean :cursing: I think maybe I should have done a little more cardio ?
> 
> I will weigh in tonight and see where I am but I may have to drop the cals for the remaining time, but will it make a difference over 4 days ?


I actually feel I'm not as lean as when I started but definitely pleased with the change I have got and shape/hardness to the muscles.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I actually feel I'm not as lean as when I started but definitely pleased with the change I have got and shape/hardness to the muscles.


I feel fuller in my muscle and have enjoyed the change in diet, I might even carry on with the high cal / low cal system for a while and see if I can bulk on it.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm gonna stick my end pics up now too as there will be no more change for me by the end of the week and I could well be busy on Sunday and miss it.

Quick summary, diet was good for the first 2 weeks until I started the new job then it's been a bit of a free for all, been so busy just grabbing food when and where I can so hasn't been great these last 2 weeks.

Training has been nearly non-existent.

I did 2 proper sessions in the month and about 3/4 light 'feeler' sessions, the injury is still lingering and is stopping me getting back into training properly, I just need to be patient.

Im still aiming to be back in full swing by Xmas.

Conclusion: personally I think I've lost a bit of fat and some water and that's about it, wasn't expecting much more tbh 

Start weight: 13 stone 11

This morning: 13 stone 6


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice work mate good change in short time, surprising the changes that can be made,:thumbup:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm just glad that I'm slightly leaner than before, I could have gone right off the rails this past month, life has definatly got in the way!

But this recomp thing has made me make some better choices than I would have I know that, just can't wait to be eating right again and training!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Well seeing as the end pix are going up I can't see too much more of a change happening between now and the weekend either so thought I'd jump in, plus got my kids all weekend so may be busy.

Weight has dropped ever so slightly, but only by one kg, have noticed a significant visual difference in myself over these four weeks and apart from the odd slip have kept to a rather clean diet and minimal intake of sh!t and alcohol











My legs are where I have noticed the real difference. Added a half inch to both upper legs and calves



Have really enjoyed this past four weeks and will certainly be continuing it on longer.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You grew some nice chest hair along the way. I will have a good look at the pics later as sitting at my desk looking a half naked men isn't what I want to be doing.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> You grew some nice chest hair along the way. I will have a good look at the pics later as sitting at my desk looking a half naked men isn't what I want to be doing.


Chest hair? Nope, shave that sh!t clean off


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I will get round to all the pics and stuff later lads.... :thumb:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Chest hair? Nope, shave that sh!t clean off


I ment faultline not you.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I ment faultline not you.


Apologies dude, your reply came in straight after my post


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Probably post mine Friday as I'm away Saturday/Sunday ....... Really wont want to be taking any pics/measurements after that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I fully intend to use every last second available to get in as much cardio and training as I possibly can. Got some more painting to do tonight then out for a bit of HIIT in the gym later.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Fallen off the waggon today, big time. One of the lads at work is 40 today and brought in some cakes. Sainsburys chocolate tray bake. I said I would only have one. I'm currently on number 5, each slice is 191 cals with 25g of carbs and 9g of fat. Thats nearly 1000 calories and 125g of carbs. As I'm on 180g of carbs a day it doesn't leave a lot left. I will have a look on MFP and see where I am.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Its not looking good, if I just eat my dinner and have a shake before bed I will be at 272g of carbs, only 90g over. Might just right today off.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Fallen off the waggon today, big time. One of the lads at work is 40 today and brought in some cakes. Sainsburys chocolate tray bake. I said I would only have one. I'm currently on number 5, each slice is 191 cals with 25g of carbs and 9g of fat. Thats nearly 1000 calories and 125g of carbs. As I'm on 180g of carbs a day it doesn't leave a lot left. I will have a look on MFP and see where I am.


I was thinking of cakes at dinnertime today, I thought of lol

Custard slices with jam

Cherry bakewells

Belgium bunns

Carmel shortcake

Then I finished my egg salad and my cup of green tea and went back to work


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

After a bad diet day and with a evening out planned for tomorrow I thought I might as well post my finishing pics. My wife thought I was mad roaming around the house in my pants looking for the best place to get some photos. Looking at the starting and finishing pics I was pleasantly surprised with the progress made in a short space of time.

finish................................................start









I think my legs have developed the most but will take some finishing measurements in the morning.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mygym said:


> Ok sorry this is week early but my loss of a week I guess
> 
> Anyway as of 19th july
> 
> ...


You have really good back development, what's your back training like ? My back just doesn't seem to grow no matter what I throw at it. High reps, low reps, super sets - I've tried them all but nothing seems to work.

Also what's epi ?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> I'm gonna stick my end pics up now too as there will be no more change for me by the end of the week and I could well be busy on Sunday and miss it.
> 
> Quick summary, diet was good for the first 2 weeks until I started the new job then it's been a bit of a free for all, been so busy just grabbing food when and where I can so hasn't been great these last 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


Even with your problems along the way you have still managed to make some good progress, stick with it for another month with some hard core training and just think where you could be.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Well seeing as the end pix are going up I can't see too much more of a change happening between now and the weekend either so thought I'd jump in, plus got my kids all weekend so may be busy.
> 
> Weight has dropped ever so slightly, but only by one kg, have noticed a significant visual difference in myself over these four weeks and apart from the odd slip have kept to a rather clean diet and minimal intake of sh!t and alcohol
> 
> ...


There is simply no need to look that good. Have a nice holiday you cnut. LOL only joking but you do look almost stage ready.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> You have really good back development, what's your back training like ? My back just doesn't seem to grow no matter what I throw at it. High reps, low reps, super sets - I've tried them all but nothing seems to work.
> 
> Also what's epi ?


Epi is epistane a prohormone

I change routines all the time never do the same gor over a month

I love training back so usually fo a lot.

Ill stick up a couple of different ones from my journal

Back and bit biceps done

Rack pulls

50kg x 10

70kg x 10

90kg x 10

110kg x 6

120kg x 10

Shrugs barbell

120kg x 10

120kg x 10

120kg x 10

Underhand chins

Bw x 6

+ 20kg x 6 PB

+25kg x 6 PB

+25kg x 7PB

Overhand chins

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

Bw x 7

Face pulls

67kg x 12

67kg x 12

67kg x 10

Db curls

22.5kg x 12

22.5kg x 12

Hammer curls

22.5kg x 10

0kg x 0 !

FRIED

But next month it could be a lot of cable work always different grips and widths. 6-12 reps OLD SCHOOL


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> There is simply no need to look that good. Have a nice holiday you cnut. LOL only joking but you do look almost stage ready.


Hahaha cheers mate!!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Cheeky last pic to throw in, did back and triceps today and got a cheeky pose in post workout



After seeing the before and after pictures of me in these four weeks and then this I am carrying this on for the foreseeable future for sure!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> After a bad diet day and with a evening out planned for tomorrow I thought I might as well post my finishing pics. My wife thought I was mad roaming around the house in my pants looking for the best place to get some photos. Looking at the starting and finishing pics I was pleasantly surprised with the progress made in a short space of time.
> 
> finish................................................start
> 
> ...


Good set of wheels you got bro and back! Nice work indeed!!!  :thumb:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Some impressive looking changes in the pic's that're going up, chaps.  I'll take mine tomorrow, wishing it wasn't pizza and film night with the boys tonight, but what the hell!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

When do the pictures have to be up by?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Quad 23.7 now 24 (+)

Chest 41.9 now 42.5 (+)

Mid drift 36.7 now 35.3 (-)

Bi 13.5 now 13.9 (+)

Weight 13.4 (-1lb)

Overall very happy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Quad 23.7 now 24 (+)
> 
> Chest 41.9 now 42.5 (+)
> 
> ...


Good work mate! Fair fcking play!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Some impressive looking changes in the pic's that're going up, chaps.  I'll take mine tomorrow, wishing it wasn't pizza and film night with the boys tonight, but what the hell!


You only live once enjoy it!!!!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well done lads.... So far everyone has made some sh*t hot changes for 4short weeks IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Well done lads.... So far everyone has made some sh*t hot changes for 4short weeks IMO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Couldn't of said better myself

So everyone's a winner:thumbup:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Cheeky last pic to throw in, did back and triceps today and got a cheeky pose in post workout
> 
> View attachment 130906
> 
> ...


Once this week end is over and I've had a cheat or two I intend to carry on with the recomp type diet I have been using. I got carried away with gaining weight and just got fat so this method may work better for me.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Once this week end is over and I've had a cheat or two I intend to carry on with the recomp type diet I have been using. I got carried away with gaining weight and just got fat so this method may work better for me.


I've actually enjoyed the diet to be brutally honest. I will like you said have the odd cheat here and there but I've not missed the booze like I thought I would.

Only real struggle for me has been my sugar craving for sweeties. Love some fizzy cola bottles!!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Some impressive looking changes in the pic's that're going up, chaps.  I'll take mine tomorrow, wishing it wasn't pizza and film night with the boys tonight, but what the hell!


My pics were take after eating almost 1000 calories worth of chocolate cake so don't worry about a bit of pizza.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I've actually enjoyed the diet to be brutally honest. I will like you said have the odd cheat here and there but I've not missed the booze like I thought I would.
> 
> Only real struggle for me has been my sugar craving for sweeties. Love some fizzy cola bottles!!!


I've never been a sweet person but I struggle with things like crisps and cake. Once I start I can't stop so I just stay away.

I just need how to set the diet so I can keep gaining muscle without the fat.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Good work mate! Fair fcking play!


A true recomp Jim. You have lost fat and gained muscle at the same rate so I would say your diet has been spot on. Pics are looking good. Have you gone for the camera on the loo leg shots also ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> A true recomp Jim. You have lost fat and gained muscle at the same rate so I would say your diet has been spot on. Pics are looking good. Have you gone for the camera on the loo leg shots also ?


Looks that way mate....  tbf I've learnt a lot about how I respond to different mac splits and I think that's the real result.

And yep... Loo seat pics :lol:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

This is what I've done twice now, pile the weight on and just end up fat.

I'm gonna keep up what I've been doing and more so, get leaner then very slowly try to gain again.

My problem is I read around and see people bulking and cutting and looking great, what I don't take into consideration is most of these people are on AAS and all of them have been training years!

Best approach IMO for me is lean up first then add maybe 1 or 2 lb a month, we'll see


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> This is what I've done twice now, pile the weight on and just end up fat.
> 
> I'm gonna keep up what I've been doing and more so, get leaner then very slowly try to gain again.
> 
> ...


Best way to go I think,

I'm sticking with low cals non training and higher on training days may even go as high as maintenance calories on training days!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm with monkey.... Maintenance on rest days, +200-300 on training days

Nice a gentle

Unlike today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Out of interest when's the decision being made on the 'winner'?

We are all winners obviously however  Someone had to ask the question lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Ps - don't take above message as me thinking I've won, far from it! Couldn't be bothered to go back through c40 pages to find the answer


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Tomorrow is last chance for pics up, then Monday the judges @solidcecil @Mingster and @C.Hill will decide


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Out of interest when's the decision being made on the 'winner'?
> 
> We are all winners obviously however  Someone had to ask the question lol


Did you not get a pm?

Top 5 through to next round

I was 6th

Ment to be 28th whenever that is!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

mygym said:


> Did you not get a pm?
> 
> Top 5 through to next round
> 
> ...


Must have too many pms.... That's what I'm telling myself lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Starting pics



Lol

Me at 15 years 

EDIT

28 YEARS AGO

probably still injured then!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been having a read up on calorie cycling diets and I found a video on youtube that explains how to design a diet based on carb cycling to maintain whilst loosing fat and also how to bulk whilst keeping fat gains to a minimum.

The system is fairly simple and I will try to explain how it works.

Firstly you need to know your maintenance calorie level (MCL), which we all do by now.

MCL x 7 = weekly total calories (WTC).

To maintain you current weight and loose fat you stay at your WTC and to bulk you add 800 to 1000 calories per week to you WTC.

Now you need to divide the week into training and non training days and consume MCL + 300 to 500 calories on training days and divide the remaining calories between the rest days, this value will vary depending on how many times you train per week. The more times you train the lower your rest day calories will be.

Your protein will be the same on every day of the week and set at 1 to 1.5 x bodyweight and fat will be set at 0.5 x body weight. Any change in calories will be made up from carbs.

This is how it will work for me on my planned bulk.

MCL ( x 7 = WCL (18200 calories ) + 800 surplus for bulk = 19000.

Training 4 days a week each day will be 2600 + 400 = 3000 calories on training days.

3000 x 4 =12000 calories per week on training days.

19000 - 12000 = 7000 for non training days.

7000 / 4 = 2333 per day on non training days.

Daily protein at 1.2 x 185lb will be 222g x 4 = 888 calories

Daily fat 185/2 = 92.5g x 9 = 833 calories

888 + 833 = 1771 calories.

The remaining calories for both training and non training will be carbs.

Training 3000 - 1771 = 1229 / 4 = 307g of carbs

Non training 2333 - 1771 = 562 / 4 = 140g of carbs

This should keep me below maintenance on non training days to limit fat storage and over on training days to build muscle.

I hope.

Well that's my plan for the rest of the year, just need to sort out the fine detail of the diet and away we go.

Sorry for the long post but I just thought it may help others and it helps to get the ideas on paper ( so to speak ).


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Add thats similar to what I have been and will keep doing but as I was trying to cut more bf I stayed 200 under on training and about 800 under on non training days.

Once I'm happy bf wise I will gradually raise all days up but still less on non training days . I always keep protein as high as I can on all days min of 250gms a day and I weigh 211 or so now.

I am more than happy the way it has workef for me do far.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Abbs for last pic! 

Waist down to 34" 

I train abs about 5 times a year, so the saying abbs built in the kitchen is spot on!

Shoulder has been feckrfd for this comp and still hurts but I have soldiered on in the face of diversity, no I havnt been drinking just a bit loopy.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Final measurements are as follows. I'm very happy with the progress.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

------------------LAST DAY------------------

There are still a few to get pics in, so get them in today then the judges can decide tomorrow.

Prizes to confirm are 50% off any solid training product from @solidcecil and £10 credit at pro-10 from @Wheyman


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just watched some videos by a guy called Boston Lloyd about his drug use and his 1 year body transformation. Its easy to see why us nattys don't make as much progress as these guys when you see how much sh1t the guy is using. We train and diet to our best ability but we could never come close to what these guys do. Checkout a few of his videos, its a real eye opener.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's my after pic's not as big a change as I hoped and expected, but it's been a very useful experience, and has got me to stop eating my usual 2-3 bars of chocolate a day. Don't even crave it now!


----------



## muaythai (Feb 10, 2013)

Whens the next one, I want in!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

muaythai said:


> Whens the next one, I want in!


There was talk of a lean bulk......


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

muaythai said:


> Whens the next one, I want in!


I'm in for the next one for sure


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

If I had a vote I would put everyone on top!

I think the challenge has been to learn and adapt to the way your body responds to things.

I never thought you would see much change in 4-5 weeks but every photo of everyone has shown improvement.

So if I drunk alcohol anymore I would:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: to all


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

mygym said:


> If I had a vote I would put everyone on top!
> 
> I think the challenge has been to learn and adapt to the way your body responds to things.
> 
> ...


100% agree with you.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm in what ever - bulk or cut. The extra pressure of performing makes me work a lot harder.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mygym said:


> If I had a vote I would put everyone on top!
> 
> I think the challenge has been to learn and adapt to the way your body responds to things.
> 
> ...


We have all made good progress in a short space of time. We have all won our own personal battles.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm toying with the idea of carrying on for another month just to see if this type of diet is sustainable and what difference a further month will make. Just an idea.....


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I'm toying with the idea of carrying on for another month just to see if this type of diet is sustainable and what difference a further month will make. Just an idea.....


I will be carrying on but upping calories gradually to maintenance level


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

I think I'll raise my cal's by 1-200 a day with some nuts etc, and only raise beyond that if I start to feel my training suffer. So far I've not really noticed a difference in the gym.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Any last minute submissions on this?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Your already in ain't ya?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

faultline said:


> Your already in ain't ya?


Yea I am bud. Only seen 3 or 4 people submit final pics I think


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh right I get ya, got my wires crossed


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Starting tomorrow I will be back on the diet, I will keep things the same on non training days and add an extra 100 calories from carbs on training days. I will follow this for a further month and see what happens. With a little luck I will keep dropping body fat and maintaining or even adding muscle.

This could be the start of something good.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Right so all pictures in and submitted, D day is upon us!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

@solidcecil @Mingster @C.Hill @Wheyman

So the 6 people who submitted pics before closing where:

@mygym,mytemple @faultline @aad123 @jimmywst @ClarkyBoy @Monkey skeleton

Judges, all starting info is in the 1st post and end info over the last few pages, Let judging commence


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

faultline said:


> @solidcecil @Mingster @C.Hill @Wheyman
> 
> So the 6 people who submitted pics before closing where:
> 
> ...


Cheers guys. Intense deliberations are underway:thumbup1:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Cheers guys. Intense deliberations are underway:thumbup1:


Sh!t just got real again!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol.... End of the day I've learnt more about how i react to various food splits...that in itself is as good as winning IMO, so I'm a happy boy whatever the outcome.

 ..... All good fun though lads.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Lol.... End of the day I've learnt more about how i react to various food splits...that in itself is as good as winning IMO, so I'm a happy boy whatever the outcome.
> 
> ..... All good fun though lads.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I've read every post throughout this thread and, although it's always nice to win, I'm sure many of you have learned important things about yourselves from this challenge that will help you improve no end in the future. Knowledge is power as they say


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Cheers guys. Intense deliberations are underway:thumbup1:


Myself and @Mingster have decided who we think, just waiting for @C.Hill to come up with a decision.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Which one of you guys had the rib injury? I have tweaked something on my left side yesterday doing shrugs.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Home from work and first thing I did was log in to here! Lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

mygym said:


> Home from work and first thing I did was log in to here! Lol


I've been watching it all day haha


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Which one of you guys had the rib injury? I have tweaked something on my left side yesterday doing shrugs.


Mine was shoulders back and forearms!

Faulty I belive pulled that area


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

mygym said:


> Mine was shoulders back and forearms!
> 
> Faulty I belive pulled that area


Cheers matey. Doing power shrugs yesterday and felt it go straight away. Finished the session (stupid I know) all night felt like I was being stabbed in my left side. All in the name of gains and muscles haha


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Cheers matey. Doing power shrugs yesterday and felt it go straight away. Finished the session (stupid I know) all night felt like I was being stabbed in my left side. All in the name of gains and muscles haha


I know its that stupid part of bodybuilding that tells you never stop push harder, great untill you knacker yourself.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

mygym said:


> I know its that stupid part of bodybuilding that tells you never stop push harder, great untill you knacker yourself.


Going to take a couple of days and see how it feels. Hoping its just a twinge or pull.

Already crawling up the wall wanton to train lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Going to take a couple of days and see how it feels. Hoping its just a twinge or pull.
> 
> Already crawling up the wall wanton to train lol


I know how you feel my shoulder has been bad for 2 months rehabbing it back but still cant bench press

I train at home so a day off is me walking past gym itching to train all day


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

mygym said:


> I know how you feel my shoulder has been bad for 2 months rehabbing it back but still cant bench press
> 
> I train at home so a day off is me walking past gym itching to train all day


That would be my idea of hell on earth, at least theres a 10 minute car ride between me & my gym to create some distance!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> That would be my idea of hell on earth, at least theres a 10 minute car ride between me & my gym to create some distance!


Talking of which off to do legs now

Update

Front squats PB

then superset

Back squats with DB lunges

Not funny!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Faultline has the dodgy ribs. I'm the old mans knees


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Faultline has the dodgy ribs. I'm the old mans knees


We're falling apart!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I never have been very patient!

Not bothered who wins really:rolleyes:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

mygym said:


> I never have been very patient!
> 
> Not bothered who wins really:rolleyes:


I've taken to comfort eating to bide my time until the big announcement ha!

4 people's serving of a fresh chicken balti all for myself! Boom!!!!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm having frying steak (grillef) and a fried egg no chips no onion ring

NOTE

Never again frying steak like an old boot another cheaper option out the window


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I've taken to comfort eating to bide my time until the big announcement ha!
> 
> 4 people's serving of a fresh chicken balti all for myself! Boom!!!!


I want some of that you greedy git!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

mygym said:


> I want some of that you greedy git!




Too late mate! Ha


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Glad an empty plate, as I'm still hungry


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

mygym said:


> I never have been very patient!
> 
> Not bothered who wins really:rolleyes:


Just waiting on the views of the third judge guys.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Just waiting on the views of the third judge guys.


No worries, I was going to take the day off and watch but thought better not! Lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

And the winner is ..........................................


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

@Mingster , @C.Hill & myself have decided that everyone has done a fantastic job and have all made very impressive changes, especially in the short space of time.

We had to pick a winner, so the title and prizes go to..... @mygym,mytemple

Well done to everyone who entered! :thumb:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well done pal, well deserved!!

Cheers judges and to the guys who participated!!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> @Mingster , @C.Hill & myself have decided that everyone has done a fantastic job and have all made very impressive changes, especially in the short space of time.
> 
> We had to pick a winner, so the title and prizes go to..... @mygym,mytemple
> 
> Well done to everyone who entered! :thumb:


Fantastic thanks guys,

I have worked my nuts off and eat v clean so to get voted for this makes the hard work pay off.

I think everyone deserves a pat on the back for all the hard work.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

@ClarkyBoy I tore my intercostals nearly 2 months ago.

I had a niggle a week earlier, sounds like what you have, I kept training and then tore them, never had pain like it, didn't sleep properly for over a month, so be very careful if you have tweaked them


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well done matey! ...... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

faultline said:


> @ClarkyBoy I tore my intercostals nearly 2 months ago.
> 
> I had a niggle a week earlier, sounds like what you have, I kept training and then tore them, never had pain like it, didn't sleep properly for over a month, so be very careful if you have tweaked them


Cheers mate. So best to rest for a few days then?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

mygym said:


> Fantastic thanks guys,
> 
> I have worked my nuts off and eat v clean so to get voted for this makes the hard work pay off.
> 
> I think everyone deserves a pat on the back for all the hard work.


Congrats matey! Well deserved! [email protected] lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

@ClarkyBoy Just be careful, dunno what to suggest rest wise, there's still things I can't do now 2 months after I done it!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

faultline said:


> @ClarkyBoy Just be careful, dunno what to suggest rest wise, there's still things I can't do now 2 months after I done it!


Cheers mate. I was doing power shrugs right at the end of the session and felt it go. ****img gutted!!!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Use kt tape to support it, it helps


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

faultline said:


> Use kt tape to support it, it helps


I'll grab some. Cheers bud


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mygym said:


> Fantastic thanks guys,
> 
> I have worked my nuts off and eat v clean so to get voted for this makes the hard work pay off.
> 
> I think everyone deserves a pat on the back for all the hard work.


All those sweaty sessions in the red hot conservatory have paid off. Really well done.

To the rest of you guys you all deserve to be winners as everyone has put the work in. Next stop "2014 new year recomp challenge"


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mygym said:


> Fantastic thanks guys,
> 
> I have worked my nuts off and eat v clean so to get voted for this makes the hard work pay off.
> 
> I think everyone deserves a pat on the back for all the hard work.


Congratulations mate, well deserved IMO!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Congratulations mate, well deserved IMO!


Thanks mate, when's the next challenge? !


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mygym said:


> Thanks mate, when's the next challenge? !


I'm up for whatever, whenever, this recomp has helped me massively clean up my diet, can't knock that! 

And I'd like to say a big thank you to @faultline for hosting the recomp! Not the judges though, as they were clearly open to bribes!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well your all winners to me :wub:

Has a lot of fun lads....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

mygym said:


> Fantastic thanks guys,
> 
> I have worked my nuts off and eat v clean so to get voted for this makes the hard work pay off.
> 
> I think everyone deserves a pat on the back for all the hard work.


Contact @Wheyman to collect your £10 credit and also message me to arrange your discounted training


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> Contact @Wheyman to collect your £10 credit and also message me to arrange your discounted training


ji mate message me your email and ill get you set up


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> ji mate message me your email and ill get you set up


Done


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Contact @Wheyman to collect your £10 credit and also message me to arrange your discounted training


Done


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> ji mate message me your email and ill get you set up


 @Wheyman did you get my pm?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

mygym said:


> @Wheyman did you get my pm?


No mate can you email me at [email protected]


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My bulk starts on Monday..any one in ??


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> No mate can you email me at [email protected]


Emailed


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> No mate can you email me at [email protected]


Not had my email either then!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

mygym said:


> Not had my email either then!


will send in the morning are crazy


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Forget the promised voucher! well you already have anyway

Ill carry on using other suppliers


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> My bulk starts on Monday..any one in ??


I reckon I'm up for that, i've got down to 62kg and am starting to feel it in my workouts. not been on here much over the last few weeks due to holiday and work being mental, but still training hard and really want some new pr's!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I reckon I'm up for that, i've got down to 62kg and am starting to feel it in my workouts. not been on here much over the last few weeks due to holiday and work being mental, but still training hard and really want some new pr's!


Just dont expect to get you any winnings from wheyman!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I reckon I'm up for that, i've got down to 62kg and am starting to feel it in my workouts. not been on here much over the last few weeks due to holiday and work being mental, but still training hard and really want some new pr's!


bulding

I'm three weeks into my new diet and training and still getting used to the diet side of things. I've started working with @solidcecil and he's helping me out with things. Bodyweight hasn't changed a huge amount but I feel like I'm moving in the right direction and all lifts are up so the new system is working just needs time for the results to come. As you know building muscle is a slow process.


----------

